#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-25
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> time to cound sheep
<MutantTurkey> GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<knightzero> Morning all.
<andrew> morning
<JonathanD> Hello knightzero, andrew
<andrew> hi
<waltman> http://www.npr.org/blogs/waitwait/2011/04/25/135706241/sandwich-monday-the-matzo-elvis
<PennBot> Title: We Eat A Contradiction. : Wait Wait ... Don't Tell Me! : NPR (at www.npr.org)
<jedijf> http://monetateopensource.strutta.com/
<PennBot> Title: Monetate Open Source Prize (at monetateopensource.strutta.com)
<JonathanD> Interesting.
<JonathanD> They are next door to me.
<JonathanD> well, in a manner of speaking.
<waltman> It's interesting how most of their prizes are closed-source :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf_znc:  welcome :P
<JonathanD> waltman: oh?
<JonathanD> They have other prizes?
<JonathanD> oh, .strutta.com you mean?
<waltman> Good point. The recipe for Mountain Dew is secret, too!
<JonathanD> Oh
<JonathanD> the prizes!
<JonathanD> nevermind :p
<JonathanD> I completely lost you there.
<TheEvilPhoenix> kik
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol*
<rhpot1991> mountain dew recipe is easy to guess: 9 parts sparkling caffeine water,  1 part yellow number 5
<pleia2> (sparkling caffeine water)++
 * rhpot1991 disagrees
<rhpot1991> unless you mean steaz, then sure
<rhpot1991> http://www.steazsparkling.com/
<PennBot> Title: STEAZ | Sparkling Green Tea (at www.steazsparkling.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-26
<Irishmanluke> the main flavor in mountain dew is orange juice
<TheEvilPhoenix> is anyone able to help me test the SKS PGP KeyServer I just set up, by testing the main web interface page?
<jedijf> TheEvilPhoenix: yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  http://keymaster.igpf.us:11371/
<PennBot> Title: SKS Search Page (at keymaster.igpf.us:11371)
<TheEvilPhoenix> use one of the examples listed on that page
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  i was having issues getting it to show the results, i want to make sure its not just my system
<jedijf> no worky
<TheEvilPhoenix> bah
<jedijf> Error handling request
<jedijf> Error handling request: No keys found
<TheEvilPhoenix> OH WAIT
<TheEvilPhoenix> i found the issue
<TheEvilPhoenix> the gpg line I entered failed
<TheEvilPhoenix> sec
<TheEvilPhoenix> try now
<Irishmanluke> doesn't work for me either
<TheEvilPhoenix> Irishmanluke:  i had to push the key up
<Irishmanluke> it works now
<TheEvilPhoenix> when i entered the gpg command it died
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah very good thanks
<Irishmanluke> yay!
<jedijf> TheEvilPhoenix: the example works
<jedijf> not me though
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  true, its not an ubuntu keyserver
<TheEvilPhoenix> it runs off one of my VPSes
<TheEvilPhoenix> and I didnt build it with a keydump
<mikedep333> it's interesting to watch what packages are getting updated on natty at the last minute
<mikedep333> lsb to reflect the ubuntu version
<mikedep333> tzdata (time zone)
<Irishmanluke> I had to do time zone conversion in C++ a week or so ago
<Irishmanluke> couldn't find a completely straightforward way
<mikedep333> Irishmanluke: I'd think there would be an easy way
<mikedep333> or a unix/linux CLI binary you could call
<mikedep333> I thought GNU featured internationalized kitchen sinks
<Irishmanluke> well the way I ended up doing it with boost wasn't too bad, it just felt like too many classes to go through to do one conversion
<mikedep333> Irishmanluke: gotcha
<mikedep333> reuse, reuse, reuse!
<waltman> Irishmanluke: I think I'd use setenv(3) to change TZ, and then call localtime(3).
<waltman> there are other system calls to get an epoch time from the date/time
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51>  o/
<InHisName> Howdy all of you morning folks!
<jedijf> andrew: what camera bag/sling did you get
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: http://www.google.com/reader/view/#stream/user%2F18155392874948388643%2Flabel%2FComics
<PennBot> Title: Google Reader (at www.google.com)
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2227&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+smbc-comics%2FPvLb+%28Saturday+Morning+Breakfast+Cereal+%28updated+daily%29%29
<PennBot> Title: Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal (at www.smbc-comics.com)
<ChinnoDog> try that one instead
 * ChinnoDog ponders lunch
<JonathanD> mm lunch.
<andrew> bts3685|vps: http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2227
<PennBot> Title: Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal (at www.smbc-comics.com)
<andrew> jedijf: lowepro slingshot 302 aw
<andrew> darn
<andrew> ChinnoDog beat me to it
<ChinnoDog> yay I win
<andrew> hrm, to head into work today or keep working at home...
<andrew> I think I'm staying home
<andrew> Only disadvantage is if I was at work, I could walk and get a free pretzel in town
<waltman> oh, I forgot about free pretzels!
<andrew> meh, cost me more to drive to work than the pretzel is worth
<waltman> that's something to get me out of the house this afternoon :)
<InHisName> Everyone left for free pretzels ?    Sooooo quiet around here lately.
<ssweeny> free pretzels?
 * ssweeny would like some free pretzels
<andrew> ssweeny: philly pretzel factory for nat'l pretzel day
<ssweeny> andrew, i may have some trouble getting there today. can you save me one?
<andrew> ssweeny: I wasn't feeling well this morning, so I stayed home, and won't be having one myself
<ssweeny> keep in mind i live 300 miles away so it could be a while before i collect
<waltman> they freeze well. but not forever.
<andrew> ssweeny: Where are you that the nearest location is 300 miles away?
<andrew> And don't say Erie, because there are locations in state college and pittsburg
<ssweeny> andrew, i'm in pittsburgh, but i don't believe we have a philly pretzel factory
<ChinnoDog> THere is one in Lititz O_O
<ssweeny> someone would have burned it down
<ChinnoDog> lol
<andrew> ssweeny:
<andrew> 1150 Washington Pike
<andrew> Bridgeville, PA 15017-2846
<andrew> (412) 206-0425
<andrew> This user wrote a very helpful review about that Philly Pretzel Factory: http://maps.google.com/maps/user?uid=202550612061532740765&hl=en&gl=US&ved=0CHYQhQo&sa=X&ei=WBa3TfPoGpDuyAWB6tiuDA
<PennBot> Title: Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<andrew> I will assume by ssweeny 's lack of response that he's busy taking the 15 minute drive to get there.
<ChinnoDog> I might have to stop in Lititz on my way home for a pretzel
<waltman> dammit, now I want to run out for a pretzel
<ssweeny> mmm pretzel
<ssweeny> it's a bit more than a 15 minute drive from here
<ssweeny> but it may be worth it
<andrew> DO IT
<andrew> (You've already used up your excuses for this.)
<andrew> Also, I delt with the flashastraphy of a website to get you location info
<ssweeny> andrew, your sacrifice will not go unnoticed
<ssweeny> until i am too focused on a pretzel to care
<andrew> But at that point, my sacrifice will have been worth it
<waltman> mmm, fresh hot soft pretzel factory pretzels taste even better when they're free :)
<JonathanD> mmmm
<ChinnoDog> sudo get me a pretzel
<andrew> ditto
<waltman> I got half a dozen, so come on over.
<andrew> meh, that's even further
<ChinnoDog> A half dozen? They couldn't have all been free.
<waltman> I figured it wasn't worth driving over there for just one, so I bought 5 for $2 and came home with a half dozen.
<waltman> of course, that's what they *want* you to do!
<andrew> 5/$2 isn't bad
<andrew> hmm
<waltman> 6/$2 is even better! :)
<andrew> tre
<andrew> true*
<Irishmanluke> mmm pretzels
<Irishmanluke> it is a lot of flash on that website
<Irishmanluke> why is there no philly pretzel factory in philly
<Irishmanluke> nvm
<Irishmanluke> it looks like it's 69th street or center city, no time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-27
<waltman> there are several in center city, including a couple in suburban station
<JonathanD> Theres one in norristown now.
<JonathanD> they're popping up everywhere.
<JonathanD> We need one in bridgeport.
<pleia2> not everywhere :(
<JonathanD> So I can walk to it.
<waltman> and one in paoli
<JonathanD> pleia2: stock up in July?
<pleia2> that and dunkin donuts coffee
<waltman> pleia2: yeah, but you can walk across the street to a chipotle with a liquor license :)
<pleia2> true
<pleia2> I never buy any there though because it's all boring
<pleia2> coronas and strange premixed margaritas
<JonathanD> mmm chipotle
<JonathanD> pleia2: you can only carry 3 oz of DD back on the plane :(
<JonathanD> or whatever it is.
<pleia2> nah, ground stuff for my coffee maker!
 * pleia2 has 1.5 bags left
<andrew> Good thing you can buy more online: https://shop.dunkindonuts.com/shoponline/Category.aspx?CategoryId=COFF
<pleia2> shipping is killer
<pleia2> can actually get it at safeway too, but it's not the same..
<andrew> pleia2: Then go with amazon? http://www.amazon.com/Dunkin-Donuts-Original-Medium-Resealable/dp/B001I19IDA
<pleia2> sshh, you're ruining my excuses to go back to philly
<andrew> pleia2: You were just in philly a week ago
<pleia2> it was raining
<andrew> so?
<PennBot> Somebody said so is it normal behavior for empathy that when you fill the line you're typing in it makes the window bigger instead of going to a new line, andrew
<pleia2> and no time between planes to get coffee (I actually had planned on it)
<andrew> excuses
<andrew> pleia2: http://lookoutpartyevent.eventbrite.com/
<PennBot> Title: Party your apps off with Lookout @ Google I/O - Eventbrite (at lookoutpartyevent.eventbrite.com)
<pleia2> andrew: I'll be in the wrong country during google i/o
<andrew> too bad
<andrew> ubuntu stuff?
<pleia2> I live right by there though
<pleia2> yeah, ubuntu developer summit in budapest
<andrew> hmmm budapest
<andrew> my boss was in Budapest a few months ago for work
<pleia2> I snagged some folks from ubuntu-hu to give us tours :)
<pleia2> meeting up with some of them sunday afternoon when I arrive to do some daytime stuff
<andrew> first time there?
<andrew> hrm, flyers are up 3-0
<andrew> they best not mess things up
<pleia2> yeah, and only my 4th time to europe (england, belgium, ireland)
<pleia2> sheesh, look at me, 3 years ago I'd never even been out of the US :)
<andrew> my visits to europe can be represented with an empty set
<pleia2> europe doesn't have enough cheese or water pressure in showers
<JonathanD> or cheese in showers.
<pleia2> cheese should never be in showers
<andrew> should showers be in cheese?
<JonathanD> it's raining cheese.
<JonathanD> hallelujah
<pleia2> when I came home from 2 weeks in england I bought a GIANT cheesy pizza
<pleia2> it was nice
<JonathanD> They always brag about how good their cheese is.
<JonathanD> and how crumby ours is.
<JonathanD> Perhaps this is because there isn't any.
<andrew> did they forget to melt ours?
<pleia2> yeah, ours needs to be melted and put on everything
<JonathanD> I had a nice piece of NY chedder on saturday.
<JonathanD> we cut it in slices, it was yum.
<rmg51> cheese-whiz ;-)
<andrew> We even put cheese on our steak!
<pleia2> mm cheesesteak wit whiz
<andrew> I'm pretty sure that statement is shortened to "wit"
<pleia2> but what about the onions?
<pleia2> I do not want onions
<andrew> hrm, dunno
 * andrew avoids the city as much as humanly possible
<waltman> no, no, no.
<waltman> wid/wid-out refers to *onions*, not cheese.
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kukulu21/544769983/
<PennBot> Title: How to Order a Cheesesteak - Pat's Steaks | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<ChinnoDog> peeps need directions?
<waltman> Interestingly, it does say "wit" there, but I'm pretty sure the true Philly accent is more "wid" than "wit"
<waltman> ChinnoDog: This is only at pretentious places like Pat's.  Anywhere else you can order in normal English, and they won't have whiz.
<pleia2> the cheesesteak place here has whiz, is goooood
<pleia2> jakessteaks.net yum yum
<waltman> There are 1000s of places to buy cheesesteaks in the Philadelphia area, but I'm guessing less than 10 have whiz.
<ChinnoDog> whiz?
<andrew> ...
<pleia2> cheese whiz
<andrew> (did he ask what I think he asked?)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> he's not from around here
<ChinnoDog> Why would you put cheese whiz on a cheese steak?
<pleia2> oh dear
<andrew> define 'here' since you are currently thousands of miles from where i am
<pleia2> andrew: philly!
<pleia2> I am there in spirit while talking about cheesesteaks
<pleia2> except for the jakes steaks thing, that's my little philly enclave in sf
<pleia2> their whole wall is a photo of boathouse row
<pleia2> and they haz Tastykakes
<andrew> for now
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You wouldn't. You'd put American or Provolone.
<ChinnoDog> So why would a nice cheesteak place have whiz?
<pleia2> it's traditional
<waltman> it's traditional at like 3 places.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<pleia2> 3 famous places!
<waltman> yeah, yeah
<ChinnoDog> I'll take one with swiss, and wid
<ChinnoDog> No whiz
<waltman> no, swiss isn't an option
<ChinnoDog> It isn't?
<pleia2> nope, american or provolone
<waltman> The traditional options are American (the default), provolone, or mozzarella if you want a pizza steak.
<pleia2> I actually prefer chicken cheesesteaks w/ american cheese
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I used to get them with provolone then
<ChinnoDog> I was never into American
<waltman> yeah, provolone's just a better, tastier cheese
 * pleia2 gnaws on matzah
<pleia2> i want breeeeaaad
<ChinnoDog> Poor pleia2
<waltman> andrew: You ever go to the Peppermille?
<waltman> s/e$//
<ChinnoDog> Someone fedex a cheese steak to pleia2
<pleia2> the ones from jake's are fine
<andrew> the peppermill? you mean "Pepper Mill"?
<pleia2> but it's across town
<waltman> Oh, is it 2 words?  Yeah, the place at 352 and Paoli Pike.
<ChinnoDog> Boyfriends are often useful for tasks such as this.
<andrew> waltman: http://maps.google.com/maps?um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=pepper+mill&fb=1&gl=us&hq=pepper+mill&hnear=West+Chester,+PA&cid=0,0,4670750492335660779&ei=c4a3Tbm5MILBtgeUkoXfBA&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=9&ved=0CKcBEJ8CMAg
<PennBot> Title: Google Maps (at maps.google.com)
<pleia2> he's even further away than the cheesesteaks!
<andrew> yes, plenty of times, but generally for strombolies
<andrew> never had a cheesesteak there
<waltman> Everything's great there.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: does that mean the cheese steaks are on his way home?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: unfortunately not
<waltman> We used to go there a lot when I was working at QVC. My favorite was the South of the Border Chicken Cheesesteak.
<andrew> waltman: you used to work at qvc?
<pleia2> he was a model
<andrew> lulz
<waltman> Yep, for most of the 90s
<andrew> most of the 90s?
<andrew> what year did they open that location up?
<waltman> 1986, I think.
<andrew> hrm
<waltman> I started in 1990, and it was already several years old then.
<andrew> in the same building they are in now?
<waltman> I started at 1365 Enterprise Drive. I think they still have some office space there, but in the mid 90s they moved most of their operations to the place on Airport Rd.
<andrew> I remember when they opened the airport rd location (vaguely)
<waltman> Yeah, it was a big deal.  That used to be where Commodore was located.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: When I lived in Jersey I had a short list of cheesteak delivery places. I guess you don't have those...
<andrew> uh-oh, delta plane made emergancy landing at phl, reports of smoke in cockpit
<pleia2> jake's is run by philly natives, they do it wrong at other places
<waltman> ChinnoDog: now she's got a *very* short list :)
<pleia2> they do delivery, but not this far out from where they are
 * waltman now has a strange craving for a cheesesteak 
<pleia2> hehe
<ChinnoDog> Offer them a few extra bucks!
<waltman> ChinnoDog: steaks only travel well up to a certain short distance from the grill.
<ChinnoDog> If only there was a cheese steak stand on wheels you could call up.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: We've got cheesteak trucks all over the place around Drexel and Penn :)
<ChinnoDog> Well tell one of them to drive to SF for a cheese steak emergency
<waltman> pleia2: do you have a bear light to bring to the release party on thursday?
<pleia2> waltman: it would be red all the time!
<waltman> exactly!
<pleia2> I wish they had better food, they do tapas, which to them means tiny sf-food appetizers that cost $12 each
<pleia2> sf-food == fancy, usually somewhat healthy, fuzion food
 * pleia2 likes proper brewpub pub food
<pleia2> like sly fox, man I loved sly fox
<pleia2> fox > bear
<waltman> and sourdough.
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD o/
<JonathanD> heya
<InHisName> Good Morning rmg51 and JonathanD
<InHisName> .... and to anyone else already awake.
<teddy-dbear> I am ;-)
<JonathanD> morning InHisName
<InHisName> There appears to be a whole slew of web sites 'predicting' the Judgement Day to be May 21, 2011.   And I thought everyone was fixated on 2012 due to the Mayans being so smart with calendars ?
<jedijf> InHisName: i saw a billboard yesterday on rt 70 in the pinelands
<InHisName> Funny about that,  God said long ago even JESUS doesn't now when......
<InHisName> I suspect that on May 21 he will NOT end the world, just because so many are expecting it. (its supposed to be a big surprise)
<teddy-dbear> tell me all about May 22nd :-/
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: its a Sunday, you are invited to attend my church as I expect most of us will still be around exept for car accidents, disasters, etc.  1/2 mile up Valley Rd from Street Road in Warrington, PA
<InHisName> The instigator wrote a book called 1994?  that called that the end.  Ha!
 * teddy-dbear belongs to St. Mattress :-D
<InHisName> I doubt it, teddy-dbear
<InHisName> More like evil devil Chocolate is your idol
<teddy-dbear> nothing evil about chocolate
<waltman> I'm planning on enjoying some of this on May 21 -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Fin_du_Monde_(beer)
<waltman> perhaps some of this, too -- http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22/33
<PennBot> Title: Maudite - Unibroue - Chambly, QC, Canada - BeerAdvocate (at beeradvocate.com)
<InHisName> waltman: hopefully it is just a short walk from your home.  Ne sense in colliding with the crazed 'near' christians driving insanely on that day.
<ChinnoDog> hi freelancer317
<freelancer317> Hiya ChinnoDog... How've you been?
<ChinnoDog> Been fine. Busy.
<ChinnoDog> Need more release parties for distraction
<freelancer317> Yea. That would be great.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, want to throw an ubu release party in pittsburgh?
<ssweeny> i'd love to do it but i'm busy
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> That venue is not very convenient for me
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not everything is about you
<ssweeny> you're depriving the poor people of pittsburgh of a party
<ChinnoDog> Are we going to play the zombie game?
<teddy-dbear> what about Philly?
<ssweeny> i'll bring the zombie game to the party if you want
<ssweeny> it's lots of fun
<ssweeny> we can pretend the zombies are mac users
<ChinnoDog> The release party happens near the person who is willing to plan it. haha
<pleia2> you are all welcome to come to thirsty bear in san francisco
<pleia2> jono bacon will be there!
<andrew> beer, and bacon!
<ssweeny> will he be signing t-shirts?
<pleia2> yes, I'll bring a sharpie
<freelancer317> pleia2 who cares about jono... will you be there?  lol
<pleia2> freelancer317: yep!
<ssweeny> man, who knew planning a trip to europe two weeks out would be so stressful? :)
<pleia2> I'm sure I'll be budapest-freaking-out soon
<pleia2> I am not very ready
<ssweeny> my problem is i'm leaving for that trip from another trip so i have to plan twice as hard
<pleia2> my weekends in may: fly to budapest, fly from budapest, fly to and from miami, fly to and from edmonton
<ssweeny> sounds like fun
<ChinnoDog> Is mrs_sweeny going to budapest?
<pleia2> june: stay home and sleep
<ssweeny> mrs_ssweeny will sadly not be joining me.
<JonathanD> SLeeping for a month?
<ssweeny> she'll likely be leaving for brazil just as i get back
<pleia2> I'll need it!
<JonathanD> As long as you're sleeping a whole month, you should stop here on the way back from edmonton... so you can go camping.
<JonathanD> Since you'd only be sleeping otherwise, anyway :P
<freelancer317> JonathanD How've you been?
<JonathanD> I've been good.
<JonathanD> busy planning fosscon :D
<freelancer317> How's it coming?
<JonathanD> Coming along.
<JonathanD> It's in Philly this year.
<JonathanD> July.
<freelancer317> That sounds awesome!  Who many people do you think that it will draw?
<freelancer317> attendee wise?
<JonathanD> We had about 100 last year, this year is in a more accesible space, so at least that...
<JonathanD> shooting for 150
<freelancer317> I'll have to clear it with my wife, but hope to make it down there.  Where will it be?  Better to drive to take train?
<JonathanD> it's walkable from market east.
<JonathanD> Depends on what else you want to do, I suppose.
<pleia2> we probably won't even be renting a car (airport to city, then public transit or zipcar if absolutely required for sunday thing)
<JonathanD> Theres no need to drive to basekamp, I don't think. So it's really a question of do you want to drive anywhere else.
<pleia2> yeah
<JonathanD> theres plenty else within walking distance too
 * pleia2 nods
<andrew> Wait... is pleia2 coming to fosscon this year?
<pleia2> si
<JonathanD> andrew: pleia2 is keynoting
<JonathanD> I'm finishing up the email to plug right now.
<freelancer317> JonathanD did you get in touch with CPLUG?
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> occasionally, anyway :p
<JonathanD> flyers will be handed out there.
<freelancer317> I haven't been able to make most of their meetings due to tball being every darned Tues...
<JonathanD> On that note... there needs to be a ubuntu pa table, I think.
<JonathanD> I'm certainly not going to have time to do one.
<JonathanD> freelancer317: you're central PA, iirc?
<JonathanD> closer to cplug?
<freelancer317> yep
<freelancer317> I'm in Harrisburg
<JonathanD> Right.
<freelancer317> If my schedule works out, I may be able to help for the table down there.
<freelancer317> I'll see if I can wrangle up some conference stuff
<freelancer317> Regardless\
<pleia2> requests for natty CDs can be submitted already
<pleia2> https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<PennBot> Title: Local Community (LoCo) CD request (at forms.canonical.com)
<freelancer317> k
<freelancer317> thanks
<freelancer317> Requested
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-28
<ChinnoDog> Tornado watch this evening
<andrew> fun
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<andrew> and beer
<andrew> and pleia2
<waltman> (breakfast for dinner)++
<pleia2> I don't have a passion for bacon
<waltman> !
 * rmg51 had bacon with dinner tonight
<ChinnoDog> mmm, pleia2?
<Irishmanluke> it has often been said that bacon is the most delicous of all salty breakfast meats
<Irishmanluke> so delicious in fact that it is banned by certain religions
<ChinnoDog> I do not think it is banned because it is delicious
<Irishmanluke> ChinnoDog: the fact is that it is both banned and delicious
<Irishmanluke> I'm not saying you have to extrapolate
<JonathanD> Morning.
<toggles> Ciao
<rmg51> morning JonathanD, toggles o/
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<JonathanD> howdy toggles
<toggles> oh, it's out now..
<toggles> git sum!!
<toggles> salva JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hello
<teddy-dbear> ok world wake up already
<teddy-dbear> why are there no seeders for 11.04?
<andrew> has it been released?
<andrew> guess so
<jedijf> so getting alpha yesterday was kind of dumb....stroy of my life
<teddy-dbear> going to be slow download :P
<andrew> teddy-dbear: torrent
<andrew> oh
<andrew> hrm
<andrew> really, no seeders?
<teddy-dbear> some, just not that many
<teddy-dbear> desktop = 13 peers no download
<jedijf> i got 58 on alternate
<andrew> teddy-dbear: so join them and make it one more
<jedijf> 62 now
<andrew> are you going to be part of the problem, or part of the solution?
<jedijf> andrew robbins?
<andrew> hrm, I've never bothered torrenting ubuntu while at work... but since last release, we've had fios installed...
<andrew> tempting...
<teddy-dbear> I'm downloading all 4 iso's
<andrew> oh wait, hdd is full
<jedijf> hmmm, should got a hd instead of fios :D
<teddy-dbear> sad excuse
<andrew> jedijf: actually, have the space, just in an unused partition... if I could somehow merge unused partition with /home partition, without losing data, i would
<jedijf> this is killing my lowly work net.....
 * jedijf can't get fios here.....butt heads
<knightzero> Hmm....this is the first time I've upgraded on release day.  Never seen a 7 hour timer for "Getting new packages"
<ssweeny> anything interesting happening in the Free Software world today? things have been quiet
<andrew> knightzero: torrent the alt disc, upgrade from that
<knightzero> I would, but I can't be bothered with mounting ISOs this early in the morning, and my laptop is sans optical drive.
<knightzero> It can take its sweet time, I've got all day.
<jedijf> ssweeny: nothing since 4/24 actually.........
<jedijf> i have my sources.....
<JonathanD> I'll update next week :P
 * teddy-dbear uses alt disc to upgrade
<teddy-dbear> at least that silly human of mine does :-D
<toggles> i'm waiting for the unity crying to die down a bit before i try
 * ssweeny is considering updating his workstation to natty, even though he's only using it for another week
<andrew> perfect, no risk if something bad happens
<ssweeny> good point
<ssweeny> this won't be my machine in a few days anyway
 * ssweeny pulls the trigger
<knightzero> I've broken down and decided to use the alt-cd upgrade method.  I don't have the patience to wait two days.
<ChinnoDog> Looks like btrfsck doesn't work yet in natty either. haha. I think I better go back to striped ext4 and then upgrade.
<ChinnoDog> Is there a way to account for disks of different speeds with LVM? I have two 80GB 10k drives and a 250gb 7.5k drive. Any point to adding the 7.5k to the same VG as the first two?
<andrew> I'm bored, is it safe to take the plunge?
<ChinnoDog> What is the plunge?
<pleia2> upgrading
<andrew> ^
<ChinnoDog> Oh, that plunge.
<knightzero> I haven't had much luck upgrading, but I think that's my fault.
<ssweeny> it'll take about a day just to download
<knightzero> Even using an install from ISO method, it seems to be ignoring requests not to download updates, and still pulls from the net.
<teddy-dbear> I've been downloading iso's all day
<teddy-dbear> very slow
<knightzero> I managed to torrent every version in about 45 minutes - I figured the servers would be a bit hefty, but I've got bandwidth to contribute to the torrents.
<teddy-dbear> not helping me :P
<rhpot1991> thats why you upgrade before release day :)
<pleia2> or 3 weeks after :)
 * pleia2 never did get around to upgrading to maverick
<pleia2> oops
<ssweeny> too late now
<pleia2> I want to use xubuntu 11.04 though, so I'll just pick a weekend in June and do them both at once
<waltman> is there a lot os shiny new stuff in the new xfce?
<waltman> s/os/of/
<pleia2> it's pretty shiny out of the box, transparent dock-like bottom panel
<pleia2> but mostly I care that it now uses the gnome menu editor, 4.6 had no menu editor
<pleia2> could hack at the config files manually, but I am lazy
<waltman> nod
<waltman> is this new gnome thing worth checking out?
<pleia2> unity? they tell me it's actually pretty neat once you get used to it
<waltman> Unity?
<PennBot> Somebody said Unity is shiny, waltman
<waltman> thanks, PennBot
<pleia2> well, there is unity, which is the new default UI for Ubuntu, and there is Gnome3 which has a similar new UI for Gnome (won't hit Ubuntu until 11.10, and won't be default)
<waltman> Ah. For some reason I thought unity was gnome.
<ChinnoDog> Based on my experience upgrading Ubuntu over the years I am beginning to think it is better to write an configuration script for setting up Ubuntu and install a fresh Ubuntu every time there is a new one
<waltman> ChinnoDog: that's part of the reason I'm still on debian testing :)
<ChinnoDog> Is that the best? I mean, I /never/ run Windows upgrades for this reason. It gets ugly and you end up with legacy stuff.
<waltman> Well, there aren't ever any new versions of debian testing. You just keep updating packages, that's all.
<ChinnoDog> And when I was dependent on my windows box, I did have all the software I needed in one place so I could reinstall everything quick
<waltman> before debian I was on redhat, and new versions were a pain
<ChinnoDog> Doing that lets you upgrade to the latest packages, but there is other metadata that is in new releases. Different software, different config files that represent different ways of setting up existing software.
<waltman> I suppose there is some cruft this way, but nothing that I ever notice.
<waltman> debian's really good about updating the config files, too
<waltman> occasionally you'll get something that's not backwards-compatible and you have to make changes. The last one I recall was apache2.
<ChinnoDog> For example, if I was using Rythmbox before and then I updated to Natty, it would just upgrade Rythmbox instead of moving me to Banshee, right?
<waltman> I don't have any idea what those packages are.
<ChinnoDog> The prepackaged music managers!
<waltman> But do you want it to do that? What about all the music you've got stored in the old package?  Will it auto-convert it?
<waltman> where "auto-convert" means "do whatever is necessary so banshee knows about all your music in rhythmbox"?
<rhpot1991> I'm not a fan of unity so far
<rhpot1991> it really doesn't play nicely with dual monitor setups, especially if you use the right monitor as your primary
<ChinnoDog> idk. Another open loop. If Microsoft upgrades Media Player it is expected to import your old stuff. Why wouldn't that hold true for Ubuntu?
 * waltman shrugs
<pleia2> waltman: Unity is a project that was launched because Canonical didn't like the direction that Gnome3 was going in and wanted to make something better, so they tried to help patch Gnome3 to make it better *insert drama and chaos here*
<pleia2> open source is so much fun
<pleia2> (had a conference call with Mark about this earlier in the week)
<waltman> So Ubuntu's not all standing around singing Kumbaya? :)
<waltman> windowmaker++ :)
<pleia2> according to Mark they tried, but Gnome is notoriously difficult to work with when you disagree with them
<pleia2> and yeah
<pleia2> xfce++
<pleia2> the divergence is troubling though, I guess we'll see where Unity lands in all of this
<pleia2> will all the distros go with Gnome3? will some go with Unity?
<waltman> windowmaker++
<pleia2> either way, both are major UI changes that will probably scare people :)
<waltman> change is scary :)
<waltman> ok, time to head to the train.  later.
<pleia2> on the one hand I can speak personally that using linux is all about choice and flexibility, so I don't care who is doing what
<pleia2> on the other hand I do have to deal with normal people using Ubuntu, and defaults matter there
<pleia2> anyway, later :)
<jedijf> maybe this will force people to /comprehend/ their choices
<jedijf> on de's and wm's
<pleia2> that's comedy gold
<jedijf> s/on/of
<jedijf> you shot that down with the quickness
<pleia2> yeah, it's like telling me I care what oil I put in my car
<jedijf> stop with the sensible analogies
<jedijf> they will finally get it
<pleia2> btw, never mix the green and the orange stuff when messing with coolant, it's expensive to get it flushed out and they are corrosive together
<pleia2> poor blinker
<rmg51> bandwidth is better at home
<rmg51> torrents are moving along now
<rmg51> much better, 2 are done 3rd is almost done
<JonathanD> my chair is all broken and stuff :(
<waltman> :(
<JonathanD> wind blew it over  Iguess.
<JonathanD> it's like plastic wicker or something.
<JonathanD> my favorite grilling chair :(
<rmg51> all my downloads are done :-D
<JonathanD> rmg51: you wouldn't download a chair!
<rmg51> Teddy might
<waltman> So if you want to stay up-to-date with Ubuntu, do you end up downloading a new iso every 6 months and reinstalling?
<knightzero> you can just upgrade from within the OS.  If you stick with LTS releases, you can avoid the distribution upgrade process every 6 months as well.
<rmg51> I upgrade every 6 months
<waltman> does the "upgrade from within the OS" basically just download the new .debs?
<pleia2> it's the same as debian
<pleia2> when squeeze comes out you just point your sources from lenny to squeeze, dist-upgrade
<pleia2> (ubuntu wants you to do-release-upgrade though)
<rmg51> but I don't reinstall unless something goes wrong
<pleia2> yeah, I never reinstall or burn new isos
<waltman> gotcha
<rmg51> I now install from the alt disc
<rmg51> I had 2 bad upgrades on this laptop
<knightzero> rmg51: is there a decent way to do that and keep ubuntu from looking to the web for the latest updates?  I tried earlier, but it still started downloading stuff.
<rmg51> just started upgrading the external
<knightzero> I saw the option not to within the setup and selected it, but it went ahead and did what it wanted - I was too lazy to fight with it.
<rmg51> knightzero: you should get a choice when you insert the alt disc
<rmg51> I just let it get what it wants
<waltman> what's an alt disc?
<rmg51> there are 2 types of discs
<rmg51> the live desktop disc
<rmg51> and the alt
<rmg51> the alt is a text only install disc
<rmg51> the alt disc lets you upgrade from within the os
<waltman> what's a live desktop?
<knightzero> alt also makes standard installs to a machine with less than 512mb of memory less of an exercise in patience.
<knightzero> waltman: with the live disk, you can boot to ubuntu straight from the CD - to test hardware compatibility and see if you like the OS before writing anything to your hard drive.
<knightzero> take out the live disk without installing and you boot back to whatever was there in the first place.
<waltman> nod
<rmg51> or install with a GUI background
<waltman> gui, schmui
<rmg51> some people get more comfort with a gui install
<rmg51> not as scary
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-29
<jedijf> waltman: getting ubu interested?
<waltman> I'm ubu-curious :)
<waltman> At the moment I've got nothing to install it on.
<jedijf> that mught be enough to make me book a release party
<waltman> heh
<jedijf> err
<jedijf> waltman: for kicks pasug is doing a 'hello to natty' tonight
<jedijf> i think you'd <3 it
<pleia2> we're just going out to drink lots of beer
<rmg51> waltman: do you have a spare external drive?
<waltman> oh right, they're the crazy os2 zealots :)
<pleia2> I miss pasug, they were adorable
<waltman> I went to a pasug meeting once. It was scary.
<rmg51> you should have come to PACS linux sig and meet up with Larry
<pleia2> they love telling stories
<pleia2> hmm, I think Larry said he has a daughter out here
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> surfer
<pleia2> yeah
<jedijf> him and strumpf miss you
<pleia2> john kirk is down in LA now, it was weird running into him at SCALE
<jedijf> you don't elder abuse them like i do
<JonathanD> Everyone does :p
<pleia2> I listened to their stories and laughed at their jokes
<jedijf> pleia2: you are /too/ nice
<pleia2> I think I was shipped with two polite chips by accident
<JonathanD> sounds bout right.
<jedijf> k gonna try to make room and install this nonsense
<JonathanD> perhaps I could borrow one sometimes
<JonathanD> I'm a bit scared to try newbuntu.
<rmg51> that's why I keep the external around
<waltman> Do you mean nubuntu?
<rmg51> makes for a good test bed
<waltman> I've got a craving for a burger, but the weather outside still looks ominous
<rmg51> drive thru ;-)
<JonathanD> mmm
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> waltman: red robin time, me thinkgs.
<JonathanD> (not tonight)
<waltman> the cloest red robin to me is a half hour drive :(
<JonathanD> waltman: you should come meet us at peppers sometime
<JonathanD> decent italian stuff.
<JonathanD> it's near ginos
<JonathanD> well, sort of
<pleia2> hey nice, they have RRs out here
<pleia2> I never thought to look
<JonathanD> I could go for a 5 alarm.
<JonathanD> I think tahts what it's called
<waltman> peppers?
<JonathanD> waltman: yeah, in KOP
<waltman> mmm, RR
<JonathanD> waltman: probably close than RR.
<JonathanD> I think, anyway.
<waltman> oh, across from Michael's?
<waltman> there's a 5 guys clone in Bryn Mawr
<JonathanD> waltman: yes
<JonathanD> michaels the food place ,I assume you mean.
<waltman> the deli/beer place
<pleia2> with the beer :d
<JonathanD> Right
<JonathanD> I've never been there.
<waltman> It's got a certain ambiance
<waltman> it's a jewish deli with like 150 different kinds of beer in fridges up front
<JonathanD> Intersting.
<JonathanD> good sandwiches?
<waltman> I've only ever eaten there once. Got a tuna salad on rye. It was acceptable.
<rmg51> don't keep saying beer around pleia2, she'll drool all over the keyboard :-D
<waltman> ok, I'm going to go find some dinner.  later.
<JonathanD> Good luck.
<waltman> thanks
<JonathanD> we have 2 extra burgers, if you want one :p
<pleia2> rmg51: I am going out for beer at our release party soon!
<rmg51> pleia2: = beer
<Irishmanluke> I like jewish rye
<Irishmanluke> and beer
<JonathanD> I like jewish rye too
<JonathanD> Probably my favorite non-roll bread
<pleia2> me too
<Irishmanluke> me too
<Irishmanluke> everday at work I find out that I've spent the day doing everything wrong
<Irishmanluke> waltman: I feel like Sisyphus ;)
<Irishmanluke> it's actually a pretty liberating experience though
<rmg51> Irishmanluke: every time I go to work I feel like I am doing something wrong :-/
<Irishmanluke> rmg51: why is that?
<rmg51> getting up  early... leaving the house... spending the day working....
<rmg51> where's the fun in that?
<Irishmanluke> oh, you meant that the going to work part was the mistake
<Irishmanluke> well it depends on what you are doing for a living
<Irishmanluke> if there is no fun there is no point
<rmg51> and how long you've been doing it
<Irishmanluke> are you having a midlife crisis?
<rmg51> no, I have a teddy bear :-D
<Irishmanluke> ...
<jedijf> pleia2: there are workplaces.....just odd
<Irishmanluke> I'm going to start calling work play
<Irishmanluke> I have to go to play tomorrow at 9
<Irishmanluke> well 8
<Irishmanluke> I see I missed some good linux talk earlier
<waltman> http://bit.ly/iHN01B
<PennBot> Title: Barbecue How-To: The Beef-Filled Bacon & Hot Dog Turtle - Denver Restaurants and Dining - Cafe Society (at bit.ly)
<rmg51> I broke Unity :-D
<Irishmanluke> that was quick
<rmg51> tried to setup compiz
<rmg51> now all I have is a desktop with no way to navigate
<rmg51> no panels
<rmg51> nothing but wallpaper
<rmg51> :P
<Irishmanluke> waltman: I went to the link and my head exploded
<waltman> then my work here is done :)
<rmg51> fixed
<rmg51> silly compiz
<andrew> Where is my mini9 power adapter hiding?
<TheEvilPhoenix> behind the wall, to the left, next to the cryogenic storage units
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * andrew goes and looks there
<erstazi> so, who is trying out 11.04 so far? I have it going in a vm but won't be upgrading some of my real boxes for a few weeks.
<TheEvilPhoenix> erstazi:  me neither
<TheEvilPhoenix> cept i dont have a box to upgrade :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix uses 10.04 stable on stuff
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  was it there?
<erstazi> TheEvilPhoenix: for -server, of course. But most of my headless boxes are Debian or CentOS.
<erstazi> got a few of them that are ubuntu-server
<TheEvilPhoenix> erstazi:  i needed a specific gcc-4.5 package that is nonstandard... hence why i needed ubu server 10.10 :/
 * TheEvilPhoenix is going to convert that server box to Debian stable
<andrew> TheEvilPhoenix: nope. not there
<andrew> I hope I didn't leave it somewhere...
<andrew> fudge
<erstazi> TheEvilPhoenix: yeah, I know that feeling about specific packages. I have a few Debian IA64 servers I have to manage. It sucks.
<andrew> FOUND IT
<erstazi> yay
<andrew> side pocket of a duffle bag
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  i think it may have also been sitting next to the matter reabsorption matrix for the warp plasma feeds earlier, it may have rematerialized there
<TheEvilPhoenix> there being in your duffle bag
<andrew> the main compartment of the duffle bag currently holds a long extenstion cord, gorrillapod, & power adapter for my point & shoot
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<andrew> and a brochure from Jimmy's BBQ
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  but i coulda sworn your charger was on the far other side of the channel yesterday... *checks the secret areas of the channel*
<andrew> bluetooth headset, still missing; decent flashlight from a woot bag of crap, also still missing
<andrew> I take suggestions for those as well
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  i think i vaporized the flashlight...
<TheEvilPhoenix> as for the bluetooth headset, i think it got transported to 4chan :/
<andrew> granted, earlier this evening (on the quest for the mini9 power adaptor) i came across another power adapter that I litterally spent 10 minutes trying to remember what it was for (spoiler: xpal  XP8000)
<erstazi> yeah, got to love finding extra adapters and not knowing where they go
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<andrew> erstazi: I keep telling myself that I'm going to put my labeler to use
<erstazi> and then you misplace the labeler,…
<andrew> nope, I know where that is
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  no, you dont.  i moved it
<andrew> granted, that's why I don't have the desire to use it right now
<TheEvilPhoenix> except I forgot where i moved it to
<JonathanD> He just doesn't know what it is.
<JonathanD> It isn't labeled.
<JonathanD> Good morning, PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
 * Irishmanluke wonders if he has any internet access on the server at work
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<Irishmanluke> morning everyone
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> breakfast time :)
<Irishmanluke> for me 8 is breakfast time
<rmg51> I get to work at 8
<JonathanD> I usually eat when I get to work, around 9.
<JonathanD> Today though the bacon is calling.
<waltman> Wait, the wedding's already over? I haven't even had my tea and crumpets yet!
<JonathanD> Ooh, someones getting married?
<Irishmanluke> yeah I eat breakfast when I get to work as welll
<Irishmanluke> and I get to work at 8
<teddy-dbear> I'm at work now
<Irishmanluke> I think I will buy some bacon this weekend though
<Habeous> hello
<waltman> Irishmanluke: but you get free breakfast
<Irishmanluke> oh yeah, I'm latee
 * waltman goes to make some breakfast, too
<Irishmanluke> I don't get bacon
<Irishmanluke> it's just like bagels cereal and hard boiled eggs
<Irishmanluke> not that I'm complaining bagels are great
<toggles> anyone know how to configure unit?
<toggles> unitY?
<PennBot> unitY is shiny, toggles
<toggles> no it's not
<waltman> toggles: units?
<waltman> oh, unitY
<toggles> ;-)
<toggles> i think something in compiz settings manager...
<toggles> it'a a pita not to be able to click an icon an launch a second copy
<toggles> and unlike say docky you can't even right click
<InHisName> I have either 10.04   ---  how to have ubuntu prompt me for next upgrade ?  (10.10, etc.)
<andrew> You have either 10.04 or what?
<teddy-dbear> the bear is not feeling the love for unity
<InHisName> s/either //
<andrew> If you installed 10.04 fresh, it will have set you to LTS only. To change to normal releases, System -> Administration -> Update Manager (or Synaptic) -> Settings... -> Updates [Tab] -> Release Upgrade -> Normal Releases
<InHisName> I think I started with 8.10 and just finished updating to 10.04.
<InHisName> I have not seen offering to go to 10.10 yet.
<andrew> check that to be sure, then see if anything if offered on the top of the update manager
<InHisName> Do I need to do somthing to tickle it into upgrading ?
<InHisName> OK
<InHisName> Said updates fine 11 days ago.    Clicked check again.
<InHisName> 38 packages.   NO 10.10 though.
<InHisName> ver nor version works in terminal mode to give version level in my main box.   I think I upgraded my old test box to 10.04.   Main is probably less than that.
<InHisName> download up to 26 of 38,  looks like it will take some time for all of it.
<teddy-dbear> JonathanD: stop messing with my connection :P
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: is JonathanD depriving you of your love for unity?
<teddy-dbear> no, just my connection to irc :-(
<InHisName> you seem connected just ducky, teddy-dbear
<JonathanD> heh :p
<ChinnoDog> So, I can upgrade to 11.04 from alternate CD? Someone said that, right?
<InHisName> so far only andrew, JonathanD, teddy-dbear, waltman, Irishmanluke, rmg51, ChinnoDog and toggles have bothered to prove their connections this morning.
<JonathanD> prove?
<InHisName> I didn't, still wanting to do upgrade by update mgr, just don't know how to tickle into doing so.
<InHisName> prove by typing something.
<teddy-dbear> so far I lost my connection 3 times since 8 am
<ChinnoDog> do-release-upgrade?
<teddy-dbear> ChinnoDog: you can
<JonathanD> InHisName: well, if the connections are dead they'll be disconnected from irc, as well ;)
<teddy-dbear> did one last night
<knightzero> InHisName: Something.  Have I proved myself now?
<InHisName> In trying to run 'monitors', I get "it appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extension to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics drive vendor's tool instead ?"
<InHisName> Am I missing something in my graphics system in main box ?
<InHisName> yes, knightzero    - now feel free to join the free for all conversations.
<knightzero> Once I manage to purge unity completely from my system, I'll be in a far more talkative mood.
<InHisName> Monitor used to be detected at Dell 110, Now "unknown", harrumph!
<ChinnoDog> Why can't I find documentation for upgrading to natty from CD/DVD? Link?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: upgrade?
<PennBot> Rumor has it upgrade is how to get the newest Ubuntu release. Set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and then sudo do-release-upgrade, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: CD upgrade?
<PennBot> I have no idea, ChinnoDog.
<teddy-dbear> ChinnoDog: after you burn the disc just put it back in and wait for a box to come up asking if you want to update
<ChinnoDog> Which disk? Regular, alternate, DVD?
<teddy-dbear> alt
<andrew> teddy-dbear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<PennBot> Title: Upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<andrew> yay for spaces in the url...
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: CD upgrade is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<PennBot> Got it, ChinnoDog.
<lamalex> pleia2, are you going to uds?
<andrew> lamalex: she said she was
<lamalex> thanks andrew
<lamalex> ssweeny, you're going too?!
<rhpot1991> where is next uds at?
<lamalex> budapest
<lamalex> next week
<rhpot1991> heh, I'll have to wait for the next one
<lamalex> heh yah
<lamalex> oh yeah there's lyz on the list of attendees
<lamalex> i'm leaving in a few hours and haven't started packing
<lamalex> well that's not true
<lamalex> i found my passport
<andrew> most important part
<lamalex> yah, i could really go with just my laptop and the clothes im wearing
 * lamalex thinks about that
<ChinnoDog> That would be traveling light
<andrew> ChinnoDog: swap the laptop for a smartphone, and I'd agree
<ChinnoDog> That would be ultralight
<andrew> ultralight would mean leaving the smartphone at home and bringing the smallest flip phone you could find
<ChinnoDog> Skip the clothes you are wearing too. They just make it take longer to get through airport security.
<andrew> I think the curve starts to increase as clothing approches zero, more suspission that you are up to something
<InHisName> saves wear and tear on the xray machines
<ssweeny> lamalex, yep
<ssweeny> as a canonical employee
<lamalex> whoa really?
<lamalex> congrats!
<lamalex> ssweeny, what team are you on?
<InHisName> package update - all current as of 1 hour ago.    How to have it trigger update to next 10.10 etc ?
<ssweeny> lamalex, i'm joining the oem services team
<ssweeny> my first day is actually the first day of uds
<lamalex> heh, that was me last uds
<InHisName> ssweeny: is it a full time job ?   How did you do that ?
<andrew> InHisName: repeat the steps
<andrew> do-release-upgrade
<InHisName> would that be in terminal   sudo do-etc?
<lamalex> ssweeny, well congrats
<lamalex> i guess ill see you next week
<lamalex> i didn't see your name on the new hires email
<lamalex> i guess i should actually read them..
<ssweeny> probably because i haven't started yet
<ssweeny> but thanks
<InHisName> In past times it came as a clickable button on the upgrade part.   Does that not happen anymore ?
<ssweeny> i'm really excited
<lamalex> have we ever actually met?
<ssweeny> not in person
<lamalex> what are you doing in oem?
<lamalex> embedded/linaro stuff?
<andrew> InHisName: It does, but you may have to check again
<lamalex> InHisName, update-manager -d
<toggles> don't do it!
<andrew> InHisName: In fact, this time it actually popped up "Introducing Natty Norwhal 11.04"
<InHisName> ssweeny: didn't you come to the halloween celebration in jenkin town a few years ago ?
<InHisName> So which should I try first ?  sudo do-etc ? or upd-mgr -d ?
<ssweeny> InHisName, i was at the halloween party but lamalex skipped
<ssweeny> i think right now update-manager -d will get you oneiric
<InHisName> Ok, So then I did meet you.  You were from Pitts area, right ?
<ssweeny> that's right
<ssweeny> i was dressed as indiana jones
<InHisName> great costume
<ssweeny> thanks
<ssweeny> the whip was the hardest part to find
<InHisName> remember the kid's mom that was dismayed ?    mutantturkey    he persisted.
<ssweeny> yeah
<ssweeny> lamalex, all i know about the job is it'll be customizing ubuntu for particular OEMs' hardware. some will be embedded i imagine but not exclusively so
<lamalex> neat
<ssweeny> pretty similar to what i do now, but with real products instead of dev kits
<lamalex> ssweeny, are you working from home, or one of the offices
<lamalex> i know a lot of the oem people work from lexington
<InHisName> sudo update-manager -d     worked just ducky.   Upgrading to 10.10
<lamalex> too bad you can't just skip to the newest
<InHisName> I have more fun practicing upgrading this way.
<lamalex> yeah, what a great skill you'll definitely need down the road
<InHisName> 10.04 took over 16 months to complete.   Anything will be faster than that!    It was only my test box so wasn't desperate to get it faster.
<ssweeny> lamalex, i'll be working from home
<InHisName> I finally chased problem down by viewing text mode and noting what was LAST success and googling that.
<ssweeny> probably visit the lexington office on occasion
<InHisName> Seems many others 'hung' at same spot.  many solutions, tried 3 and third one turned the trick.
<InHisName> ssweeny: how did you 'discover' the opening ?   job listing or some inside connection ?
<ssweeny> InHisName, there was a listing on canonical's website
<InHisName> did they ask for a min depth of PAID experience in group  of applications?   If so what was num years req'd.
<ssweeny> they said they wanted "experience" but did not specify how long
<ssweeny> for this particular job they wanted experience in debian packaging, kernel development, C/python/shell, GTK, ARM, DBUS
<ssweeny> i've done most of that :)
<InHisName> ssweeny: done as in being paid ?  or done combined with dabbling at home ?
<ssweeny> i think combined
<ssweeny> they really just wanted someone familiar with the stuff
<ssweeny> lamalex, what do you do for the big C?
<lamalex> DX
<InHisName> other HRs have trouble recognizing the at home experiences and sometimes the volunteer stuff too.
<ssweeny> oh nice
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> unity team
<lamalex> booyah
<ssweeny> InHisName, i think a company that deals with volunteers at the scale that canonical does would recognize the value of tinkering at home
<ssweeny> lamalex, unity is pretty snazzy
<lamalex> ssweeny, our recognition of tinkering at home is imo the biggest problem with our hr dept
<ssweeny> but it doesn't like my sloppy focus
<ssweeny> tsk tsk
<ssweeny> lamalex, how so?
<lamalex> we hire a lot of at home python hackers who are NOT software engineers
<lamalex> there's a massive difference
<ssweeny> oh well i can see that being a problem
<InHisName> canonical pays like third world pay scale or us non-profit scale ?
<lamalex> ...
<lamalex> there's a false dichotomy for ya
<ssweeny> still, i think someone who can write code, even amateurisly, can be trained to do it properly
<lamalex> yah, of course
<lamalex> but that's what temp/intern positions are for
<ssweeny> and the "software engineering" practices have meant something completely different at each job i've worked
<ssweeny> it's probably more important to be able to collaborate effectively
<lamalex> so when i say software engineer i don't mean knows about agile or scrum or whatever bs middle management technique is in use
<ssweeny> code review can take care of the rest
<lamalex> i really mean someone with a professional attitude about writing code, and has some background in the theory
<lamalex> i probably just mean "has a degree"
<lamalex> to me the biggest difference between a hacker and an engineer is an attitude difference
<ssweeny> ah
<ssweeny> i can see that
<ssweeny> some level of training definitely helps
<lamalex> but i guess that's also kind of the difference between DX and desktop team, desktop is more packaging so they have a knowledge of code but that's not there main thing
<lamalex> their
<ssweeny> true
<InHisName> I run system monitor and CPU shows 100% most of time.  top shows 18-28% most of the time    is there an explanation ?
<ssweeny> perhaps system monitor is using a lot of cpu time itself
<lamalex> htop
<ssweeny> InHisName, what does top show when system monitor is running?
<InHisName> the numbers stated above.
<ssweeny> ok, maybe a bug then
<InHisName> that was the first number in top   23.4%us  plus several others all way less than 100.
<pleia2> lamalex: have a safe trip
<InHisName> top has several numbers:  28%us 18%sy 51%ni  plus a few around 1%
<jedijf> lamalex: all that is so true...like music self-taught vs traines w/ theory too
<jedijf> i am seeing that now doing the mit courses and really doing them to learn...not just "i know that"
<JonathanD> ok, downloaded an 11.04 CD
<lamalex> :D
<lamalex> UNITY
<ssweeny>  ONE OF US! ONE OF US!
<ChinnoDog> Is it intentional that the ubuntu CD images are always too big for a CDRW?
<jedijf> just for you
<ChinnoDog> Its a conspiracy against me?
<andrew> cd rws have less space then cd r?
<jedijf> if not willing to invest that dime for cdr, yes
<jedijf> andrew: i'm taking his word
<andrew> i always thought they were the same size, but never looked into it
<andrew> granted, there might be some 650MB instead of 700MB
<ChinnoDog> yes, 650MB instead of 700, i.e. 74min instead of 80.
<andrew> why not buy a couple 700 MB CD-RWs?
<ChinnoDog> Do those exist?
<andrew> The very first shopping link on google for the search "cd-rw" is 700MB
<andrew> in fact, all 4 of them are
<JonathanD> installed
<andrew> (I excluded one because it is some sony thing)
<andrew> Google shopping results:
<andrew> cd-rw 650mb - About 1,770 results; cd-rw 700mb - About 10,100 results
<ChinnoDog> Then I guess my CDRWs are prehistoric
<andrew> Guess so
<ChinnoDog> I still have a few 2Xones. :-)
<andrew> S
<andrew> l
<andrew> o
<JonathanD> logging in, isn't this exciting :P
<andrew> w
<JonathanD> The speakers are making strange spitting sounds.
<andrew> !
<ChinnoDog> I know. I haven't used them in a long time. I only use them when I am desperate and don't plan on rewriting it any time soon.
<andrew> No 1 or 2 GB flash drive arond?
<andrew> around*
<ChinnoDog> Your right, I should just be using those. :-) CDs are obsolete now, right?
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/gzwc3/lets_share_unity_tips/
<PennBot> Title: Let's share Unity tips! : Ubuntu (at www.reddit.com)
<andrew> ^ all ^
<ssweeny> yeah why waste a CD?
<ChinnoDog> What is the cheapest you can get 1gb flash drives now?
<InHisName> 67%ni  is 67% CPU used to process 'niced' processes.  How to find out what they are ?   They're not really running, I only have two running - 23%
<knightzero> Question to the lucky folks who have already managed to sit through the upgrade - has anyone found a way of getting workspaces arranged in a line, rather than the 2x2 formation they are currently in?
<jedijf> knightzero: haven't tried to yet, but the up/down was getting to me too
<knightzero> jedijf: nice to know I'm not the only one.  I just discovered that compiz config is still more than happy to take over, so I'm resetting everything with that.
<InHisName> I found what's hogging my cpu:   trackerd and tracker-indexer  are 2 pids running with nice 12 & 19.
<jedijf> knightzero: some info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<InHisName> Shouldn't that be a negative value for nice ?
<PennBot> Title: 11.04 - How can I configure Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<jedijf> knightzero: here too : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<PennBot> Title: Unity - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jedijf> company line: shipped with good defaults
<jedijf> the side panel worplace to expose thing is prolly why the 2x2...tradeoff
<knightzero> jedijf: I figured as much.  It feels right in unity on the netbook, but I've grown set in my ways on the Thinkpad.  I want certain keys bound in certain ways - and the 4x4 just didn't fit.
<jedijf> knightzero: i was on netbook, but i think it's more of a set in ways...i prefer linear wp's
<jedijf> i don't like not being able to see them, more than the shape
<jedijf> knightzero: how 'bout you? ^^^
<knightzero> That didn't bother me quite so much.
<knightzero> of course, I didn't really give it a chance to get to me.
<InHisName> 19 is favorable for nice.   pulseaudio is at -11 that must be the one causing lotta cpu stuff.
<InHisName> nope, same on main system -11.
<InHisName> main is 0.4%ni   and 67%ni on test.
<InHisName> main is 83% idle   test 0.0% idle
<ChinnoDog> hrm. I am getting 9% packet loss today
<ChinnoDog> Its either my router or DSL modem :\
<rhpot1991> I'm not a fan of unity I don't think
<rhpot1991> not being able to move the launcher is a huge deal for me
<rhpot1991> multi monitor, with main monitor on the right
<rhpot1991> so there is no left edge to snap to in order to expose the launcher
<ChinnoDog> Router restarted and it went away. hrm
<ChinnoDog> packetloss--
<InHisName> test computer nearly done with install 10.10 and then it rebooted.  Uggh!   Now boots to 10.10 text prompt  but is unfinished, so how to finish it up now that its botched ?
<ssweeny> InHisName, apt-get -f install should finish configuring everything
<ChinnoDog> I just booted up Natty on my laptop. This is Unity? It is very.. OSX-like
<ssweeny> there do appear to be some shared elements
<jedijf> is that just because of the roundedness of the icons?
<ChinnoDog> The way the menus work
<ChinnoDog> The placement of the menu bar, the way the launcher works
<rhpot1991> remind me of win7 with the searching
<rhpot1991> 2 things I'd like to see
<rhpot1991> 1. a way to keep the launcher pannel always open and nothing underneath it
<rhpot1991> 2. a way to exclude things from the searching
<jedijf> rhpot1991: there are some settings i just cant remember them, see the wiki link i sent earlier
<rhpot1991> jedijf: I was able to make the launcher not hide, but things still went underneath it so that was mostly useless
<rhpot1991> getting used to the hotkeys could help me there
<jedijf> wasn't there a button one? then if that works the way i would think it would drop over everything
<jedijf> then go away
 * jedijf has to read tonight
<rhpot1991> jedijf: well I'm talking the left side launcher with all the icons
<rhpot1991> I'd want to use that like the bottom gnome pannel
<rhpot1991> to be able to quickly switch between running programs
<jedijf> lots to try tonight....alt tab maybe
<ChinnoDog> hello ctbeiser
<ctbeiser> Hello.
<Irishmanluke> good by ctbeiser
<Irishmanluke> why do people come in and then just leave
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-30
<jedijf> i think that's how we met *you* iirc
<Irishmanluke> I don't remember
<Irishmanluke> I guess I expected something to happen, not realizing how slow things were
<Irishmanluke> I sshd my android jedijf
<jedijf> i saw
<Irishmanluke> shall I kill init
<Irishmanluke> it's too tempting
<Irishmanluke> is it even possible
<jedijf> no clue...i use adb to get inside
<Irishmanluke> I want to kill something vital
<TheEvilPhoenix> Irishmanluke:  rm -rf / ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<Irishmanluke> I don't want to break it completely
<TheEvilPhoenix> but killing something vital does that anyways :P
<Irishmanluke> not permanantly
<TheEvilPhoenix> semi permanently?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :LP
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P *
<Irishmanluke> I killed the actual phone process before
<TheEvilPhoenix> kill -9 -1 ?
<Irishmanluke> I lost my connection to it somehow
<Irishmanluke> while it appears to be on the same network as me I cannot ping it
 * ChinnoDog gets angry at btrfs, smashes computer
<pleia2> maybe you shouldn't use filesystems which haven't released a stable version yet
<ChinnoDog> I don't think its the fs in error. It is me. I moved stuff around and now I can't boot
<ChinnoDog> It keeps giving me "An error occured while mounting /"
<ChinnoDog> and then when I hit "M" for manual recovery it says at the top "Root filesystem check failed"
<ChinnoDog> of course it failed, it is btrfs!
<ChinnoDog> I mounted /boot (separate partition) and updated grub.cfg by adding fastboot to avoid fsck, I've booted from CD and updated the fstab to disable fsck
<ChinnoDog> It still fails here. I am in recovery env again. How do I see errors?
<ChinnoDog> if I 'cat /proc/mounts' it shows that my hard disk is mounted read only and it looks fine
<ChinnoDog> oh. I think I figured out what is going on. I can't mount /dev/sda3 more than once. Yet, I can do this when I am booted on the Natty LiveCD
<ChinnoDog> Maybe this is a change that was made in natty
<ChinnoDog> hi again ctbeiser
<ctbeiser> Hello?
<ChinnoDog> I think I just figured out how to solve my mount problem. It is the only way I am going to be able to dual boot Maverick and Natty on btrfs using subvolumes.
<ChinnoDog> I had /home as a separate subvolume. I'm going to move /home into my /UbuntuMaverick subvolume so it gets mounted with /, but then when I install Natty I'm going to mount /UbuntuMaverick/home as /home
<ChinnoDog> None of you probably know what I'm talking about. Its ok, I'll be btrfs expert.
<InHisName> ssweeny: I ran that command and system told me to do another command instead:   sudo dpkg --configure -someletter      and so its doing that now
<ChinnoDog> I feel so stupid. What command do I use in a bash script to return a value?
<ChinnoDog> oh. "exit"?
<ChinnoDog> I think I am hitting this bug now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-tools/+bug/460246
<PennBot> Title: Bug #460246 in btrfs-tools (Ubuntu): “fsck.btrfs -a doesn’t work (called from mountall)” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
 * ChinnoDog surrenders
<ChinnoDog> too much work for an experiement
<waltman> ChinnoDog: this is when you restore from the backups you wisely made before you starting mucking around with btrfs :)
<ctbeiser> join #test
<ctbeiser> Sorry.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I didn't do it on my main workstation. It was just an experiment
<ChinnoDog> Suspend my hosted server for nonpayment... pffft
<sivau> helo
<sivau> can any1 help me pls...am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 ,it says No detected operating system,
<sivau> i want a duel boot with win7
<sivau> i have 2 disk partions
<ChinnoDog> sivau: How did you have it set up before you tried to install 11.04 and how is it now?
<ChinnoDog> holy crap it is 3am. How did that happen?
 * ChinnoDog checks the chronometer on his time machine
 * InHisName notices his chronometer indicates 5:42 am
<InHisName> Good morning, world!
<InHisName> Well, I did sudo dpkg --configure -d     then followed with sudo apt-get -d install  or something like that.   All clean....
<InHisName> Now when I reboot normal,   choose 2.6.35-28 and big UBUNTU print on screen with cycling red dots under it.   3-7 seconds.  Then screen cycles  out-sync---in-sync   3x     THEN nothing more for very long time  30 minutes ?   Why wont it finish booting ?
 * waltman notices InHisName's chronometer is running about 4 minutes fast
 * InHisName is just a fast guy
 * InHisName checked time.gov and discovered he was only 2:48 fast, snif snif.
<waltman> ntpd++
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: did you see the bacon, ground beef, hot dog -- turtles recipie ?
<SamuraiAlba> O.o
<SamuraiAlba> no
<InHisName> here ya go, SamuraiAlba     http://thechive.com/2010/02/15/bacon-cheese-turtleburger-anyone-3-photos/
<PennBot> Title: Bacon Cheese Turtleburger anyone? (3 Photos) : theCHIVE (at thechive.com)
<InHisName> for detailed recipie:  http://followmyrecipe.blogspot.com/2010/02/super-carolines-bacon-turtle-burger-fun.html
<PennBot> Title: Follow My Recipe: Super Caroline's Bacon Turtle Burger Fun! (at followmyrecipe.blogspot.com)
<InHisName> Need fixing my update to 10.10 from 10.04    rebooted before done.
<InHisName> I can boot recovery mode to login and login.   Full boot never completes.
<InHisName> So far I've done the below:
<InHisName> Well, I did sudo dpkg --configure -d     then followed with sudo apt-get -d install  or something like that.   All clean....
<InHisName> Now when I reboot normal,   choose 2.6.35-28 and big UBUNTU print on screen with cycling red dots under it.   3-7 seconds.  Then screen cycles  out-sync---in-sync   3x     THEN nothing more for very long time  30 minutes ?   Why wont it finish booting ?
<InHisName> izzere a piknik going on today, hardly any typing today.
<ChinnoDog> I wish I was at a picnic
<rmg51> once again we can all blame JonathanD for that ;-)
<JonathanD> I didn't do it.
<ChinnoDog> Its all your fault
<rmg51> JonathanD: we know you didn't do it, that's why there is no picnic :-D
<JonathanD> Oh.
<JonathanD> Well then.
<JonathanD> Join us all in Bridgeport, PA, at the park at the top of the hill, for burgers.
<JonathanD> 4pm.
<JonathanD> There, now theres a picnic :p
<rmg51> but will you really be there?
<JonathanD> *shrugs*
<JonathanD> if people actually want to go I will. I can walk
<JonathanD> I don't actually have any burgers, though.
<rmg51> didn't think so
<JonathanD> I could do something the 14th.
<JonathanD> I liked last years picnic spot.
<rmg51> except for all the dirt :P
<JonathanD> it had tetherball
<JonathanD> tetherball rocks
<JonathanD> I wouldn't mind doing a bridgeport one, though. We were looking at it before because it's walkable from the high speed line station
<JonathanD> how bout an (optional) all day canoeing/kayaking trip ending with a picnic (open to all, including non-canoers) at betzwood.
<rmg51> sounds good
<JonathanD> fitzwater rents canoes
<JonathanD> they'll also pick them up
<JonathanD> the picnic at betzwood might not work, though, since the cars would be back at fitz
<JonathanD> I'll see if I can work up a plan.
<InHisName> any ubuntu experts around ?
<InHisName> or you're all too busy planning picnics.
<rmg51> you started it :-/
<InHisName> Yea so I did.   I'm just jealous, I had conflicts with 1st two geeknics and could not come.
<InHisName> My weekends are mostly booked from now to 3rd Sat June.
<rmg51> then you may miss this one as well
<rmg51> so will I if JonathanD picks a third Sat :P
<JonathanD> InHisName: what about the camping trip, in June?
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=144
<PennBot> Title: geeknic.org » Geeknic++ Northeast United States, June 24th-26th (at geeknic.org)
<JonathanD> rmg51: so how bout this.
<InHisName> Weekdays after school out ?   3day 2 nite camping, nifty
<JonathanD> canoe fitz to wherever...
<JonathanD> fitz picks us up and takes us back.
<InHisName> Ringing Rocks park but not sure of canoeing.
<JonathanD> then we go to canal park in phoenixville, picnic there.
<JonathanD> (not sure what weekend for this)
<InHisName> week middle ?
<InHisName> NONE of mine committed after school done.
<JonathanD> InHisName: it has to be a weekend if I'm gonna be there :P
<rmg51> never been canoing
<JonathanD> The cost for the rentals is $45 for a kayak and $50 for a canoe. Or less if we do a shorter trip.
<rmg51> has to be a weekend for anyone who works :-D
<JonathanD> indeed.
<rmg51> nice, the upgrade install finishes, then locks the laptop up at the restart box :-/
<rmg51> Unity doesn't like the hardware on teddy's old laptop
<JonathanD> I'm probably going to do a test install on my T41
<JonathanD> no picnic, but we're going to peppers, if anyone cares to join :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-01
<InHisName> Good morning ?   My short nap was a bit long .  .   .    .    .
<andrew> evening
<InHisName> andrew do you have any gui suggestions for below ?
<InHisName> Well, I did sudo dpkg --configure -d     then followed with sudo apt-get -d install  or something like that.   All clean....
<InHisName> Now when I reboot normal,   choose 2.6.35-28 and big UBUNTU print on screen with cycling red dots under it.   3-7 seconds.  Then screen cycles  out-sync---in-sync   3x     THEN nothing more for very long time  30 minutes ?   Why wont it finish booting ?
<InHisName> I can boot in recovery to a login prompt.   But no gui works.
<InHisName> Keyboard seem disabled when starting gui then hangs only powerbutton shutdown works.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-23
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning, regulars
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<InHisName> Howdy to you, JonathanD
<JonathanD> How are ya?
<InHisName> Got over one real NASTY cold, now kids have another one.  Trying to avoid catching it.
<JonathanD> Awesome :P
<JonathanD> You guys stay over there, k?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<MobileTurkey> anyone here can feel free to purchase me reddit gold
<MobileTurkey> thanks
<MutantTurkey> I think i might retake my sat's
<MutantTurkey> i only took them one and I could probably do better than a 1800
<MutantTurkey> i didn't study up at all or take a class so  i might
<waltman> What's the max these days? 2400?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> I was busy playing mario kart all day before, only rememberd by chance i signed up.
<MutantTurkey> 81st percentile
<waltman> You have no idea what the max SAT score is? Seriously?
<waltman> this was all common knowledge back in the day at my high school
<jedijf> 1600 ftw
<jedijf> max ^
<waltman> indeed
<jedijf> did they add a new section?
<jedijf> is that why waltman guessed the 2400
<jedijf> i think even my kids were out of 1600
<jedijf> yeah, pretty sure
<MutantTurkey> it's 2400 now
<MutantTurkey> with the writing element
<jedijf> <-- old i guess
<MutantTurkey> which nobody cares about...
<pleia2> wow, writing is an essay?
<MutantTurkey> i need ya'lls help
<MutantTurkey> i need to parse some variables from a text file, that aren't going to be super stanard
<MutantTurkey> I was trying to use sed to to do it
<MutantTurkey> find the text starting with |varname= and ending with another | but I can't seem to get it to work with a multi line approach.
<jedijf> pleia2: and they are terrible. My daughter would share some stuff with me when she was student teaching and grading essays. OMG
<pleia2> haha
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: a wise man would follow a perl one-line champion on twitter
<pleia2> I guess they have to hire a whole fleet of graders now, used to just put the little dotted papers through machines
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: did you see the IAMA about the guy working at the olnine university?
<MutantTurkey> that was scary...
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: partially essay, a few other quetsions
<MutantTurkey> it's ridiculous because you get 25 minutes to write a 5 paragraph essay.
<MutantTurkey> I can't do that.
<MutantTurkey> I need to actually _think_ about what i am writing about, not just writing complete bull crap
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: really i have no idea about perl
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> any xquery exparts?
<MutantTurkey> I hate it
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I think if your solution to parsing a text file is sed, you're going to end up with two problems instead of one.
<waltman> MobileTurkey: perl's regexes can match on multi-line strings
<MobileTurkey> waltman: I found a saner solution though :-)
<MobileTurkey> luckily
<MobileTurkey> now I am having some trouble getting an xquery thing down
<waltman> saner than using perl! nonsense!
<waltman> wait, are these variables inside xml?
<MobileTurkey> waltman: no they are not.
<MobileTurkey> but this is a seperate but related thing
<MobileTurkey> they are data within xml using a different variable declaration type
<MobileTurkey> but I solved the problem
<MobileTurkey> _that_
<biobunsai> Hello all
 * EvilResistance yawns, then throws an [ACK] packet in response to the hello at biobunsai
<biobunsai> Oh sorry, didn't know this was the quiet room:)
<EvilResistance> not really, i'm just being annoying today
<EvilResistance> :P
<biobunsai> well:) we gotta keep ourselves entertained some how withthis rain.. unless you over in the western side and you got snow
 * EvilResistance points at C++ coding and the warm 74 degrees F that his heat provides :P
<biobunsai> so you do visaul c or more old school? like c turbo?
<EvilResistance> GNU C++
<biobunsai> is that for linux? :)
<EvilResistance> and windows, the code i use can work on either windows' c++ or linux/unix/mac GNU C++
<biobunsai> pro warn I am semi new to the linix boxes .. I ran one like 7 years ago.. but things have changed LOL
<EvilResistance> (the dynamics of the code are almost the same, but the libraries are sometimes different)
<biobunsai> So you ready to vote tomorrow?
<biobunsai> Or is this a sole only linix channel and no basic chat allowed?
<JonathanD> biobunsai: we actually only talk about food in here.
<JonathanD> All that "linux" and "computer" stuff is off-topic :)
<biobunsai> Oh, we if you take spagetii noodle and boil them in chicken cubes,, you cna make a mean lo mein:)
<JonathanD> Sounds good.
<JonathanD> biobunsai: we aren't super-topical. General conversation is ok, keep it family friendly in accordance with ubuntu CoC
<JonathanD> etc
<biobunsai> wel my life isn't so exciting that I would go off the family friendly area...
<JonathanD> heh :)
<biobunsai> I was here yesterday and got some tips for my sound issues, but now I got a whistling in the back ground.. but I guess baby steps along the way:)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<knightzero> Good morning!
<InHisName> morning       ---   hey a new morning person!
<knightzero> I'm only a morning person by necessity.  Having a job is a good thing, but it comes with it's downsides.
<rmg51> like having to sign out now and going to work :P
<rmg51> bye
<InHisName> you lucky stiff, knightzero
<passstab>  ten points to anyone who can find an example of pee using google
<passstab>  5 if you can give me one you made yourself
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manneken_Pis
<PennBot> Title: Manneken Pis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<passstab> http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/moreutils/
<PennBot> Title: moreutils (at kitenet.net)
<passstab> that one
<waltman> huh, never heard of that!
<InHisName> Hrmmmm, Pee the reverse of Tee in unix utilities, good find passstab
<passstab> i assumed everyone knew moreutils
<passstab> i'm trying to make a command  go into espeak AND stdout
<waltman> passstab: It's the intarwebs. Without context, I assumed the worst!
<passstab> yes i see
<passstab> thats the problem
<passstab> "man pee" is not a good thing to google
<passstab> InHisName, since you where asking http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1979
<PennBot> Title: The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint Debian 201204 released! (at blog.linuxmint.com)
<InHisName> is it best savored after dinner ?
<passstab> lol
<passstab> i'm trying to make a command  go into espeak AND stdout, any ideas?
<MutantTurkey> passstab: what are you trying?
<MutantTurkey> try tee
<MutantTurkey> passstab: does that solve your problem?
<MutantTurkey> it might not directly
<InHisName> well if tee not good enough, how about pee ?
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> the door is ---> that way.
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: did you miss this ref: (11:04:59) passstab: http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/moreutils/
<PennBot> Title: moreutils (at kitenet.net)
<MutantTurkey> what?
<MutantTurkey> ah pee is what you want
<MutantTurkey> moreutils ftw.
<MutantTurkey> parallel is a great command
<passstab> it is what i want?
<passstab> how do i use it?
<passstab> (googleing anything with the word pee is a bad idea)
<MutantTurkey> WHY DON'T YOU READ THE MANPAGE
<MutantTurkey> jiminey cricket
<MutantTurkey> passstab: man pee
<MutantTurkey> sudo apt-get install moreutils
<passstab> i did that
<MutantTurkey> okay
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<passstab> got it
<MutantTurkey> echo "lol" | pee "cat" "sed -e 's/o/0/'"
<MutantTurkey> see that
<passstab> i understand now
<passstab>  echo yay|pee cat espeak
<MutantTurkey> yes you're a genius
<MutantTurkey> you could even have espeak speak every command
<passstab> not gnugo|pee cat espeak :'(
<passstab> or maybe thats related to the alsa errors
<passstab> http://paste.debian.net/164903/
<PennBot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<adom> Thunderbird vs Evolution for linux email apps. Go.
<adom> Evolution gets +1 for being integrated [somewhat] into ubuntu natively
<jedijf> passstab: hook on phonics espeak ---espeak -x "do or do not. There is no try."
<InHisName> espeak ?   I thought that was jedijf's saying.
<jedijf> and for the record...phonics are hard to read
<rmg51> never used Evolution
<rmg51> so I go with T-bird
<adom> fair enough
<passstab> wait what?
<passstab> InHisName, /= jedijf ???
<moron4hire> ZOMG! WINDOWS 7 IS TEH BEST!
<pleia2> it's nice to see people are passionate about other OSes too :)
<JonathanD> I prefer DOS 5.0
<waltman> DOS 2.1 ftw
<JonathanD> I have a DOS 6.22 CD.
<JonathanD> actual install CD.
<MutantTurkey> i have win 3.5 on a 5 inch floppy
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> somewhere I have the MSDN set from about 1996.
<JonathanD> with 3.1, DOS, in many languages... NT 3.1... etc.
<JonathanD> SDKs
<JonathanD> Don't know why I keep stuff like that...
<MutantTurkey> proof/
<MutantTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kG2uDf2F3cA
<PennBot> Title: Ron Paul on CNBC 4/23/12 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: of what?
<MutantTurkey> the existence of floppys
<MutantTurkey> show your kids
<MutantTurkey> hang it up
<MutantTurkey> behind glass
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: thats a video of ron paul?
<JonathanD> also youtube is broken for me apparently.
<MutantTurkey> he was on cnbc
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> He has a floppy disk?
<JonathanD> I didnt' watch it yet :P
<JonathanD> I thought maybe you had mis-pasted.
<waltman> proof of the existence of ron paul
<JonathanD> Oh.
<JonathanD> Ok.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: there is plenty of proof, you might want to look at his medical practitioner licence, his doctorate, or maybe even look at his military service... maybe one of the books or papers he has published...
<MutantTurkey> don't mind mitt romneys perfectly terrible record...
<waltman> There's the quote where he said he'd only approve of abortions for rape victims if it was an "honest rape".
<waltman> I disagree with pretty much everything Ron Paul says, but that one really took the cake.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: what do you disagree with him on specificially?
<MutantTurkey> also I don't take 3rd hand sources
<MutantTurkey> I'd like to know where he said that.
<waltman> Well, that quote about "honest rape", for one thing.
<waltman> And I think we need a Federal Reserve.
<waltman> And I don't think we should return to the gold standard.
<MutantTurkey> oh I see what he said
<MutantTurkey> "nstead, he continues, noting that while the victim of an "honest rape" can take the morning after pill this one time, a different set of standards should apply to a woman who was raped and just moseys on into the doctor's office 7 months later to have one of those spontaneous late term "just-for-funsies" abortions women are so fond of having nowadays."
<MutantTurkey> he's saying he'd prefer women to take a morning after pill than get a late term abortion? terrible!
<waltman> Did he say "just-for-funsies"?
<MutantTurkey> listining now
<waltman> because you've got to admit, that's pretty damn callous.
<MutantTurkey> yeah.
<MutantTurkey> I don't agree with on everything
<MutantTurkey> I also don't think that our nations largest problem has to do with unborn children...
<MutantTurkey> ""if it's an honest [real] rape, that individual should go immediately to the emergency room. I would give them a shot of estrogen. it is absolutely in limbo, an hour or a day after intercourse, there is no legal or medical problem.
<MutantTurkey> "if you talk about someone coming in saying " i was raped seven months ago" it's a bit of a different story
<MutantTurkey> anyway...
<waltman> Who decides if it's an "honest rape"?
<MutantTurkey> IF THEY GET RAPED.
<MutantTurkey> in the context he means that if someone is actually raped, aka not fooling around with their boyfriend, and get pregnant
<MutantTurkey> they should go to the hospital,
<MutantTurkey> that seems sane to me.
<MutantTurkey> getting raped and waiting 8 months to abort seems ridiculous and is totally wrong...
<waltman> but that's ALREADY illegal, isn't it?
<waltman> It seems like a strawman argument to me.
<MutantTurkey> yep!
<MutantTurkey> seems like he's just saying what he believes.
<MutantTurkey> he knows more about babies than you do, or any other candidates
<MutantTurkey> he was a ob/gyn doctor, delivered thousands of babies...
<MutantTurkey> probably knows more about abortion than mitt romtard
<MutantTurkey> err. js/
<waltman> He also thinks global warming is a hoax.
<MutantTurkey> which it is...
<MutantTurkey> sorry, it's not
<MutantTurkey> It is defintely not as ridiculous as the movie "an inconvient truth" made it out to be
<waltman> So why should I believe him on anything else?
<MutantTurkey> versus who?
<waltman> Obama?
<MutantTurkey> obama is taking away your freedoms
<MutantTurkey> don't you care about that?
<MutantTurkey> obama: promises change yet changes promises
<JonathanD> Vote for Jon.
<waltman> Like my freedom to get gouged by health insurance companies?
<MutantTurkey> that's happening because the government is effectively subsidising them.
<MutantTurkey> your freedom to assemble peacably, have private affairs without the government reading your emails, be detained indefinitely for no reason, to get molested by government officials at checkpoints.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: with a free market, prices would be lower and companies would be more effecient...
<MutantTurkey> a government rendered service would be less efficient and cost more money. Assuming a government acts similarly to a  monopoly, economics tells us that it woudl be far from ideal to have public healthcare.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: where was this outrage when dubya was president?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: dude I had absolutely zero concept of anything then.
<waltman> Right, all of this started 4 years ago.
<MutantTurkey> all of what?
<MutantTurkey> I'm saying we've had an ongoing problem with our government
<MutantTurkey> waltman: that sounds like a ad hominim logical fallicy
<MutantTurkey> http://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ :-)
<PennBot> Title: Thou shalt not commit logical fallacies (at yourlogicalfallacyis.com)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: eh?
<waltman> And I'm saying that most of the people who are complaining about it didn't say a damn thing during the 8 years Bush was in office, but elect a black democrat and it's like Lenin just took office.
<MutantTurkey> he's not black
<MutantTurkey> he's half white!
<MutantTurkey> oh wait we're not talking about the guy who shot treyvon martin?
<MutantTurkey> he was half hispanic and he got deemed white
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> but yes I agree with the sentiment a bit
<waltman> Don't you remember the "Free Speech" zones every time Dubya made an appearance? And the cries of treason whenever any dared to question his policies?
<MutantTurkey> can I resize my partition while i'm on the system?
<rmg51> you should be able to as long as you unmount the drive first
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-25
<n2diy> !ubuntu
<n2diy> When is the release date for 12.04?
<pleia2> thursday
<n2diy> thanks.
<JonathanD> pleia2: every thursday?
<JonathanD> :)
<pleia2> JonathanD: only twice a year
<JonathanD> :)
<InHisName> u wish, JonathanD
<JonathanD> InHisName: or DO I?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning u 2
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<passstab> :) :) :)
<passstab> "Listening to Gabe Newell talk about Linux for hours made me wonder whether he was a former ex-Microsoft employee (where he actually did work in his pre-Valve days in the 90's) or the director of the Linux Foundation. His level of Linux interest and commitment was incredible while his negativity for Windows 8 and the future of Microsoft was stunning. In fact, as soon as I return to my office this weekend I plan to try out Windows
<passstab>  8 simply to see if it's as bad as Gabe states and because he's curious about my opinions of this latest Microsoft operating system."
<MutantTurkey> good morrninning everyoneeeeee
<JonathanD> morning MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> how
<MutantTurkey> is it going?
<JonathanD> it is going.
<MutantTurkey> indeed it is
<MutantTurkey> _what_ is time?
<JonathanD> I have no idea.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> wayland suzx
<InHisName> u musta overslept, MutantTurkey  - missed out on yur bacon ?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I actually had a nice bacon breakfast
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I don't oversleep I just don't go online right away
<InHisName> no knowing the time is almost the same as oversleeping.   AND you still nabbed a bacon b'fast, bleah!
<EvilResistance> do we know if precise is still on schedule for release tomorrow?
<jedijf> tell you tomorrow'
 * EvilResistance checked with his friend on the Lubuntu team, he said ithey're still on track for release tomorrow with Ubuntu
<InHisName> what is --> precise ?
<jedijf> precisely
<InHisName> So I have a pig in a poke
<jthan> Good evening, all
<InHisName> good evening, jthan
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-26
<InHisName> is Mr Bacon spelled:  SamuriAlba
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> released
<rmg51> very slow torrent download
<jedijf> i'm at 40%
<jedijf> slow office connection
<waltman> so it's out?
<waltman> ubuntu.com seems slashdotted atm
<waltman> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-download has a drupal page saying the site is down
<Joe_CoT> waltman, given how unpopular slashdot has become, i don't think that's the right term anymore
<JonathanD> is it now "reddited?"
<JonathanD> or "Dugg"
<JonathanD> or even "Twittered?"
<Joe_CoT> don't know
<Joe_CoT> probably "Mashed" actually
<Joe_CoT> Mashed or Twittered
<Joe_CoT> as much as I like reddit it's not the biggest of the sites. and Digg's been dead for a while now
<JonathanD> You don't need overall volume to "Slashdot" something.
<JonathanD> Just velocity.
<MutantTurkey> tweeted
<MutantTurkey> dugg
<MutantTurkey> I don't think you retitted
<jedijf> many in LA do
<aurigus> hmm you guys are way off
<aurigus> its called getting 'biebered'
<aurigus> like when justin bieber tweets your link to his 55 million followers
<aurigus> oh, only 21 million, not too far off
<aurigus> but yea, say even .05% click on the link in the first 10 minutes. 10k hits
<MutantTurkey> good luck holding up to that web traffic
<waltman> Huh. I'm so out of touch with the hep slang you kids use these days.
<adom> anyone know a good audiobook player for linux?
<waltman> umm, anything that can play mp3s?
<EvilResistance> adom:  what waltman said
<passstab> happy 12.04
 * EvilResistance throws a brick at passstab
<EvilResistance> i cant upgrade to 12.04, bad hard drive
<EvilResistance> so no, not a happy 12.04 for me
<passstab> then use debian testing :P
<Slowpoke> HEY GUYS, DID YOU HEAR ABOUT THE NEW UBUNTU RELEASE? 8.04 looks awesome!
 * passstab tries to be polite in the ubuntu channel...
 * EvilResistance picks up a rifle from the closet and hits Joe_CoT with it
<Joe_CoT> :C
<EvilResistance> trolling is bad :P
<adom> waltman EvilResistance: what if i want to listen to my M4B/M4A audiobooks? :/
 * adom enjoys Joe_CoT's trollisms.
<passstab> MutantTurkey, you tryed wayland?
<MutantTurkey> it's terribly designed
<MutantTurkey> CSD? give me a break
<passstab> csd?
<MutantTurkey> client side decorations
<passstab> and what is wrong with them?
<passstab> is it worse then x?
<passstab> have you tryd Rebecca_black_os?
<passstab> how does it compare to gnome3?
<DialYork> hi everyone
<passstab> hi DialYork
<passstab> will there be a release party?
<DialYork> was wondering if there was anything a small company promoting and selling linux boxes in pa,could or should be doing
<DialYork> any ideas or suggestions is much appreciated
<passstab> hiring me as an intern :D
<JonathanD> hire me to plan conferences.
<JonathanD> DialYork: also, come to fosscon.
<passstab> do you have a website?
<JonathanD> DialYork: and generally do stuff with the community.
<DialYork> LOL
<DialYork> dialyork.com
<DialYork> I am a giant linux advocate and have been for over 10 years
<passstab> cool
<JonathanD> So you sell linux PCs?
<passstab> do you need any unpaid interns?
<DialYork> Currently I use a customized version of Lubuntu on old PCs and netbooks, we have sold a few and coverted some more but we need to really get involved in the community.
<JonathanD> or stupidly overpaid interns? :)
<JonathanD> passstab: don't aim so low ;)
<JonathanD> (at least not on the first shot)
<JonathanD> DialYork: seriously, I suggest you go to conferences and setup a table. CPOSC is out your way, if it runs this year.
<JonathanD> bring some machines with you.
<DialYork> looking up cposc now
<JonathanD> Just confirmed they'll be back this year.
<DialYork> x on that
<DialYork> none this year
<passstab> sponsor ubuntu pa events
<JonathanD> CPOSC will be back this year, DialYork
<JonathanD> the "none this year" is for 2011
<DialYork> oh
<DialYork> great
<DialYork> no real information on dates or locations though
<JonathanD> DialYork: and we have a conference in philly. and yes, sponsor ubuntu things :)
<JonathanD> DialYork: it's in harrisburg.
<DialYork> have a link
<DialYork> ?
<JonathanD> Sometime in October.
<DialYork> to that info
<JonathanD> DialYork: for the philly thing?
<DialYork> harrisburg
<JonathanD> cposc is http://cposc.org/
<PennBot> Title: CPOSC | Central PA Open Source Conference (at cposc.org)
<DialYork> yea i'm there but there is nothing to really click on for info
<JonathanD> 16:52:58 < JonathanD> is there going to be a CPOSC in 2012?
<JonathanD> 16:53:16 < malaclypse> JonathanD: yup!
<JonathanD> 16:53:21 < JonathanD> malaclypse: cool
<JonathanD> 16:53:28 < malaclypse> we're working on that now
<JonathanD> 16:53:32 < malaclypse> should be news soon
<JonathanD> 16:53:33 < JonathanD> in oct?
<JonathanD> 16:53:39 < malaclypse> just trying to nail down the venue
<JonathanD> 16:53:43 < malaclypse> yeah, oct is the plan
<DialYork> so october then, for harrisburg?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Saturday in October.
<passstab> "Linux and its programs are free yet also IMMUNE to viruses, adware, spyware, malware, and trojans."
<passstab> that line is legally troubling
<passstab> not that i'm a lawyer XD
<DialYork> lol
<DialYork> i know nothing is absolute
<DialYork> however, compared to windows its virtually immune
<JonathanD> DialYork: you should talk to the cposc people.
<DialYork> however if you use the word virtually people will assume your lying
<JonathanD> They have their own irc network.
<DialYork> cool
<DialYork> just sent them an email
<JonathanD> mostly because they are silly.
<DialYork> lol 90% of the public is "silly"
<DialYork> lol
<passstab> probably better to just focus on the other advantages
<DialYork> people either don't understand or don't care about the other advantages,
<DialYork> people see free as not as good,   people unfortunately don't care about its "open" nature
<passstab> like speed and stability?
<DialYork> they do care about things breaking and they equate viruses and stuff to that
<DialYork> which include speed and stability
<passstab> ok
<jedijf> have a release party with some boxes running 12.04 for sale
<DialYork> been selling them for a while
<DialYork> know what they are like and the question they are most interested in
<passstab> your selling them is not indicated on the site
<JonathanD> I noticed that too :)
<JonathanD> make it easier to buy :)
<DialYork> yea, we don't really listed our products for sale on the site, we are primarily and insurance claims electronics repair shop... we don't want to come across as purposely not fixing items so we can sell them later
<passstab> how old are you?
<passstab> oh i found it
<passstab> that picture is annoying
<MobileTurkey> who is DialYork
<PennBot> hmm... DialYork is a giant linux advocate and have been for over 10 years, MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> ah
<MobileTurkey> who is MutantTurkey
<PennBot> Rumor has it MutantTurkey is a internet sensation with 105 upvotes, MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> ah
<MobileTurkey> make that 555!
<MobileTurkey> err I always forget how to change it
<DialYork> LOL
<MobileTurkey> PennBot: forget MutantTurkey
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: I am
<JonathanD> I am a fish
<MobileTurkey> PennBot: MutantTurkey is Rumor has is that MutantTurkey is an internet sensation with 555 upvotes
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<JonathanD> jonathanD?
<PennBot> Rumor has it jonathanD is a fish, JonathanD
<JonathanD> MobileTurkey: see?
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> MutantTurkey is Rumor has is that MutantTurkey is an internet sensation with 555 upvotes, MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> niceee
<MobileTurkey> yep
<MobileTurkey> 556 now
 * JonathanD downvotes MobileTurkey 
<MobileTurkey> i post good stuff
<MobileTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/user/mutantturkey/submitted/
<PennBot> Title: submitted by mutantturkey (at www.reddit.com)
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey is http://i.imgur.com/BLu9H.png
<MobileTurkey> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> I guess MutantTurkey is Rumor has is that MutantTurkey is an internet sensation with 555 upvotes, MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> ekajgaskjgksg
<MobileTurkey> PennBot: MutantTurkey is http://i.imgur.com/BLu9H.png
<PennBot> ... but MutantTurkey is Rumor has is that MutantTurkey is an internet sensation with 555 upvotes ...
<MobileTurkey> PennBot: forget MutantTurkey
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<MobileTurkey> PennBot: MutantTurkey is http://i.imgur.com/BLu9H.png
<PennBot> Okay, MobileTurkey.
<MobileTurkey> there we go
<adom> DialYork: what location in PA?
<passstab> york :P
<passstab> dialyork.com
<adom> too far for me to donate old PCs to
<passstab> open a location near Philly
<adom> open a location near Erie or Pittsburgh
<passstab> do both
<rmg51> it took all day but the 12.04 downloads are now done
<passstab> torrent?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> all 4
<rmg51> still don't know why I downloaded the amd ones
<rmg51> time to go
<adom> i think i might force myself to use unity for awhile. gnome2 won't last forever. :(
<adom> anyone know of a way to just disable the left bar thing? ill install a dock at the bottom of the screen and be happy. just dont like the left bar.
<jedijf> what happened to:16:06 < adom> i think i might force myself to use unity for awhile. gnome2  won't last forever. :(
<jedijf> i use a setting that hides it, and hot corner it
<jedijf> adom: dash up "myunity" and see what is revealed
<InHisName> I think it's too late to say morning, now.
<waltman> It's always morning somewhere.
<InHisName> Well then,  Good MORNING to you, waltman !!!
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/art/OwlProgress1-298466277 Can i get any feedback on my Great Horned Owls eye so far spend 2hrs 30min on it lol
<waltman> that's giving me a 500 error
<InHisName> only see white 'page', no error showing.
<Sadin> Waltman InHisName
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d4xp61x
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<Sadin> ?
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: time to flash my phone lol
<InHisName> OK, I see something now, Sadin - ok now found the 'eye'   looks nice.  paste it onto an owl and see how it looks ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-27
<biobunsai> has everyone installed 12.04?
<biobunsai> is there any issues with it?
<rmg51>  I have beta2 on one laptop
<rmg51> I didn't get around to doing any upgrades yet
<rmg51> I just downloaded the iso's this afternoon
<biobunsai> Oh... well welcome to the linux club:) kinda new myself:)
<rmg51> I'm not new
<rmg51> I use the alt cd to do my upgrades
<rmg51> right now the servers get hammered with all the earlybirds
<biobunsai> So that explains why its like a 4 hour download... LOL
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> took me all day with bit torrent
<biobunsai> well i wont make this mistake again.. and do you know a go place to learn to bash?  need a quick crash course:)
<rmg51> but that was for all 4 iso's
<rmg51> I don't but others should
<rmg51> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<PennBot> Title: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (at tldp.org)
<rmg51> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<PennBot> Title: Bash Reference Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<rmg51> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/
<PennBot> Title: Bash- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (at www.gnu.org)
<biobunsai> sweet thax:)
<jthan> Anyone had issues with the upgrade process between releases?
<biobunsai> I heard the side bar doesn't go away and there a few issues with wifi i heard.. fromother boards
<rmg51> I lost wifi with beta2
<jthan> I am just reffering to upgrading your release from.. 10.04-10.10 for example
<jthan> but not reinstalling - just upgrading
<jthan> Has that presented issues?
<jthan> I've always opted for a clean install.
<rmg51> there can be issues with any upgrade
<rmg51> some of mine went bad others never had a problem
<rmg51> the worst that can happen is a bad upgrade needing a clean install
<rmg51> been there done that
<biobunsai> I done that a few time:)
<MobileTurkey> any recommendations on tablets?
<MobileTurkey> what about the thinkpad tablet?
<MobileTurkey> io
<Sadin> MobileTurkey i like lenovo
<Sadin> theyr solid
<MobileTurkey> i love em
<MobileTurkey>  so freakin tire
<Sadin> MobileTurkey
<Sadin> D:
<Sadin> need your opinion
<Sadin> on my first animal drawing digitally
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/art/GHO-Progress-shot-298637352
<MobileTurkey> it's an owl
<MobileTurkey> right?
<biobunsai> Oh geez I have no screen saver again..
<biobunsai> geez spent 4 hours to update.. and off to update more... sigh
<InHisName> Sadin: yes, I believe it is an owl.   Nice detail so far....
<JonathanD> Monring.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<InHisName> Good Morning, regulars
<Sadin> Hi InHisName
<InHisName> Sadin: you're up earlier or are you just still up from yesterday?
<JonathanD> Whats up folks?
<Sadin> InHiName im always up this early for school just have a little time cause i got ready the night before :P
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> Awesome. Just had someone I barely know from Drexel chatting me up on facebook asking for money.
<waltman> I think someone hacked into his account. Dude was claiming he'd just gotten mugged in the Phillipines.
<biobunsai> Hiya all... so far I have had three program crashes withthe new system, but nothing serious yet:)
<JonathanD> waltman: help, I'm trapped in siberia and I need $500 to get home.
<JonathanD> you can paypal it to me at fish73jfaw@moneytheif.com
<InHisName> izzat for real ?   moneytheif.com ?    Seems he only wants to steal from real dumb people ?
<biobunsai> there is alot of dumb folks out there
<aurigus> anyone going to the philly tech week signature event tonight?
<MutantTurkey> watq
<MutantTurkey> anyone going to Good Old War tonight?
<waltman> aurigus: I am.
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> that depends, I guess, on if this lame car will start.
<JonathanD> and if end up working late because of lame car not starting.
<JonathanD> It's looking less and less likely.
<aurigus> cool, I will be there too
<aurigus> look for awkward guy in a jacket
<JonathanD> waltman: you should have bought the video sunglasses
<JonathanD> aurigus: it's tech week. Everyone is an awkward guy in a jacket.
<aurigus> yeah, whats why i said that
<waltman> I'll be the awkward guy with the beard and a beer.
<waltman> I wonder if it's going to be a zoo in there.
 * aurigus is a fellow beard holder
<aurigus> the one last year was really swank
<aurigus> Ive never been to the moore college of art
<waltman> I'm hoping to chat up a former coworker about some summer job prospects.
 * jedijf will be there
<jedijf> with redbull and/or coffee
<jedijf> and it does look /swanky/
<MutantTurkey> swank
<adom> jedijf: does myunity work on 12.04? (googling now)
<waltman> I just realized this morning that there's a bar-code thingy I needed to print out for the PTW event tonight
<MutantTurkey> oh yeah forgot problematic pidgeon was released
<MutantTurkey> or pathetic panther
<MutantTurkey> wait was it patriotic panda?
<MutantTurkey> parlimentary poodle
<MutantTurkey> Zygote Zebra
<MutantTurkey> Xenophobic Xerxes
<passstab> #ey #er
<waltman> pernicious pachyderm?
<waltman> pensive piranha?
<waltman> panting pooch?
<MutantTurkey> is there a way to tell when a process ends remotely?
<MutantTurkey> I guess i could script it up in bash
<MutantTurkey> right now i am using ps -p pid -o pcpu
<MutantTurkey> to see the cpu
<MutantTurkey> but i'd like a little notify
<waltman> If anyone's driving in to the PTW event tonight, try to avoid Univesity City. The streets are a complete zoo today because of the Penn Relays.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah I noticed....
<MutantTurkey> also the wind was so powerful i struggled to open the door into UC
<MutantTurkey> lol
<waltman> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/lab/2976741254.html
<PennBot> Title: Bacon Dangler Needed (at atlanta.craigslist.org)
 * passstab clicks against his better judgment
<waltman> it's G-rated
<passstab> pg at least
<passstab> has the word arse
<waltman> Right, but to the US that just sounds like a quaint Britishism
<passstab> teehee brits
 * passstab giggles
 * waltman wonders how crowded this Tech Week thing tonight is going to be.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-28
<InHisName> Bacon Dangler??   Did SamuraiAlba move to Decator ?
<waltman> InHisName: sounds like it!
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<waltman> I'm wondering why I feel hungover this morning, considering all I had last night was half a Manhattan and a beer.
<waltman> It's a shame you couldn't make it yesterday. They had a nice crowd at the Hive table.
<waltman> I'm pondering Andy's for breakfast.
<waltman> either that or Starbucks
<JonathanD> waltman: on the bright side, the car is fixed now.
<JonathanD> New battery.
<JonathanD> started right up this morning.
<JonathanD> waltman: tehy took some cool stuff over.
<waltman> yay!
<JonathanD> waltman: now I can wire my inverter back up!
<JonathanD> and install the carwifi
<waltman> yay!
<JonathanD> waltman: want to do a workshop or two at fosscon?
<waltman> maybe?
<JonathanD> perl one liners and maybe something else?
<JonathanD> you should do octopress since everyone is griping at me to use it :P
<waltman> octopress!
<waltman> OK, but now I need to head out in search of breakfast :)
<JonathanD> andys?
<waltman> Perhaps!
<waltman> Is 23 still under construction?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> until 2037
<JonathanD> takes a long time to build 100 feet of road, after all
<waltman> of course
<JonathanD> it's supposed to open this summer, which probably means it'll open next summer.
<waltman> Any recommendations at Andy's?
<JonathanD> cheeseburger? :p
<JonathanD> waltman: if you actually go, I'll walk over.
<JonathanD> I already ate but I could get some coffee.
<JonathanD> if you want
<waltman> ok, I'll give a call if I go there.
<waltman> later
<JonathanD> waltman: the omelets are good
<JonathanD> large, come with potatoes and onions and peppers
<JonathanD> and toast
<JonathanD> and good
<JonathanD> thats what I usually get
<jedijf> octopress
<JonathanD> jedijf: yes.
<JonathanD> jedijf: you use it too?
<jedijf> JonathanD: no, i talked to waltman at gala last night - He suggested it, I agree
<JonathanD> jedijf: ah
<jedijf> there is a big "something other than Wordpress" movement
<jedijf> I mean Apostophe is local - they could/probably would do a talk
<jedijf> waltman: is kinda renowned for his one-liners - at least in my mind - and even though it's PERL it's more his schtick
<jedijf> he's branded ^^^ which is good
<JonathanD> jedijf: talked to walt further at breakfast about doing the octopress thing.
<JonathanD> as a workshop
<JonathanD> attendees would follow along and set up an instance, would require a computer.
<JonathanD> I will do the bacon workshop. Attendees will cook bacon, and must bring their own bacon.
<JonathanD> I will eat the bacon and judge it.
<JonathanD> Whoever makes the best bacon gets a hi-five.
<waltman> I'm branded?
<jedijf> waltman: indeed
<EvilResistance> o.O
<JonathanD> waltman-brand perl talks
<JonathanD> $3.99 a lb, this weekend only.
<EvilResistance> now why did PennBot diwe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<rmg51> morning
<jedijf> yep
<biobunsai> Hello All any good going on?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<biobunsai> mmmmm bacon:)
 * passstab senses a theme in #ubuntu-us-pa conversations
<biobunsai> o?
<biobunsai> I havent notice, butthen I am not here enough to learn all the themes and rules
<passstab> is not a rule
<passstab> just an observation
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-22
<jjmiv> evening
<rmg51> o/
<jjmiv> what is everyone up to
<rmg51> sleeping :-D
<jjmiv> good point
<rmg51> it's been quiet in here most of the day
<rmg51> I'm getting ready to take a shower
<jjmiv> yeah?brb
<jjmiv> back
<ChinnoDog> rmg51 can IRC in his sleep
<rmg51> I just let Teddy do it for me ;-)
<jjmiv> haha
<jjmiv> night\
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> dunkin++
<MobileTurkey> yep
<InHisName> afternoon
<MutantTurkey> does anyone know if you can "upgrade" your septa pass for a trip?
<MutantTurkey> I have a zone 1 pass I use, and am going to zone 3 today
<waltman> MutantTurkey: you can, but it's hard to find out how much they're going to charge you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning peeps
<JonathanD> morning.
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<ChinnoDog> I wish I could take a nap
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<MutantTurkey> funniest video:
<MutantTurkey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=056C4wM9niQ
<MutantTurkey> well if you are a libertarian, or if you think libertarians are crazy... either way
<Pinky> hi everyone looking for help updating virtualbox ... . .. . .
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> Hell yes, I just got a coffee machine at work...
<MutantTurkey> Hell yes, my professor said I could do my sqlite3 lab in C!
<MutantTurkey> HELL YES!
<MutantTurkey> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3u3dz9/
<ChinnoDog> You can be caffinated now
<waltman> MutantTurkey: In C? As opposed to...?
<waltman> I've never used sqlite in C, but it's quite a bit easier to deal with in Perl than in Java.
<InHisName> afternoon
<TheLordOfTime> 13.04 is out
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-26
<adom> welp, i leave tomorrow for my trip to Netherlands for work.
<adom> be there for two weeks.
<adom> get to be in Amsterdam for Queens Day.
<adom> THE LAST QUEENS DAY MIND YOU
<adom> so psyched
<adom> any last minute tips/reminders for me for the trip? (this is both the first time i've flown and the first time out of the country)
 * adom blushes.
<waltman> Why is it the last Queen's Day?
<adom> this year she succedes (correct word?) to her son, whom will become the king. The Netherlands has had a queen for a long time and from next year on, they will have a king instead. and "King's Day".
<adom> i believe that from next year on there will always be kings rather than queens
<adom> [insert hilarious gay night-club joke]
<waltman> A few years ago I got to be in Amsterdam for Gay Pride Day
<adom> that sounds like fun
<waltman> I was conferencing, but I got to see some of the fringes of the festivities
<waltman> Heineken and Amstel are fine, but the best thing about beer in Amsterdam is that Belgian beers are everywhere and they're dirt-cheap.
<waltman> Another tip: If you order Osseworst, you might end up with this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/3770405706/in/set-72157621790558673
<waltman> Amsterdam's a pretty easy place to start if you've never been to Europe before. It's easy to walk around, everyone speaks English, and aside from osseworst the food isn't too crazy.
<waltman> You'll walk by places everywhere where you smell pot smoke coming out of them, but you don't have to partake if you don't want to, but apparently awesome if you do. :)
<waltman> The two big museums, the Van Gogh and the Rijksmuseum, were both closer for renovation when I was there, so I mostly did walking tours from my travel guide.
<waltman> closed. Well, there was a tiny bit of the Rijks open, and I did that in about an hour.
<waltman> I didn't go to into the Anne Frank house, even thought I was right outside it. I forget why.
<waltman> Is this helping?
<waltman> Also you can generally get a better conversion rate by withdrawing money at an ATM than you can at a bank or exchange place.
<adom> yes
<adom> oh thats helpful too
<adom> i get perdium (spelling?) weekly but i think that goes in my bank account
<waltman> You should be able to pop your ATM card into pretty much any machine and withdraw, say, 100 euros.
<waltman> per diem
<adom> nice
<adom> per diem
<adom> thanks
<waltman> oh, and depending on your hotel, don't be surprised if breakfast is just rolls, cheese, and cold cuts
<waltman> they have trams that go all over the city, sort of like above-ground subways. Depending on how long you're there and where you need to go, it might be a good deal to get a pass.
<adom> meh that's cool. im a bagel with cream cheese and a banana kind of guy usually.
<adom> yeah they say it's like 3.90 euros to ride into Amsterdam from my location.
<adom> im just outside Amsterdam in Haarlem.
<waltman> They have good Indonesian restaurants there, since it was a former Dutch colony.
<adom> and my hotel is like a 10-15min drive to the office
<waltman> oh, and LOTS of people ride bikes there. to the point where you have to watch out for them when you cross the street.
<adom> apparently my grandpa apparently hails from The Netherlands (he was some part Dutch) so im supposed to "look into" his heritage while im there
<waltman> cool!
<adom> yeah im excited, im a bicycle enthusiast, so im half-planning on renting a nice road bike while there
<adom> i just dont like those "casual touring bikes" that everyone there has
<waltman> most people in town ride junkers
<adom> smart
<adom> $$$
<waltman> It's flat, so you don't really need a fancy bike
<adom> true, i just prefer single gear road bikes
<adom> like a fixie but single speed coast. i dont like fixed gear.
<adom> too much work to enjoy the ride.
<waltman> so not a TOTAL hipster :)
<adom> exactly ;)
<adom> alright well, if you'll excuse me, i have to finish packing my carry on bag and then play xbox for 10 hours so i dont sleep now so that i can sleep on the plane and not be that jet lagged
<waltman> have fun!
<adom> thanks and thanks for the tips!
<waltman> I did eat all that osseworst btw :)
<adom> is it weird that i dont think they look that bad?
<adom> i mean, they look like sausage, and sausage is the cousin to bacon.
<waltman> it looked like raw hamburger
<adom> oh
<adom> yeesh
<waltman> it usually comes in little tubes, and I think it's kinda more like liverwurst.
<waltman> oh, they have very good cheese there, too
<adom> i heard that too
<adom> plannign on researching that as much as possible ;)
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouda_cheese # Those categories are listed on all the cheese
<waltman> and it generally won't tell you the difference between, say, "oud" and "extra belegen" :)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Mornin
<InHisName> Mornin'  misc
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-27
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> heading out to shop
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<waltman> *yawn*
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> yo
<JonathanD> How are ya?
<waltman> Up earlier than I'd like because I have a bunch of errands to run today :(
<waltman> You?
<JonathanD> We got home awful late.
<JonathanD> feeling remarkably well rested, considering.
<waltman> I was out at a stargazing party in Woodland Cemetary last night
<JonathanD> That sounds fun :)
<JonathanD> Good weather, too.
<waltman> It was a little disorganized
<waltman> Only one telescope and about 50 screaming kids
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<waltman> it turns out it takes quite a bit of time to find jupiter in a telescope
<JonathanD> It's thataway
 * JonathanD points
<waltman> anyhow, gotta run. bbiab.
<JonathanD> Later walt, take care.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> yup.
<rmg511> Morning
<jjmiv> afternoon
<jedijf> Codename:	jaunty
<jedijf> fail
<jedijf> jedijf@jedijf-CQ60:~$ lsb_release -c
<jedijf> Codename:	raring
<jjmiv> i haven't tried raring yet
<jedijf> i have no workspaces...well 1
<jedijf> ok that was easy
<rmg511> maybe next weekend I'll start the upgrade process
<jjmiv> do you guys use unity or something else?
<rmg511> xfce
<jjmiv> yeah, that's what i've used.  it was on an older laptop so unity was a bit slow
<rmg511> Mint on one old laptop
<jjmiv> rmg511: do you primarily use a laptop or desktop?
<rmg511> I don't own a desktop
<rmg511> only laptops
<jjmiv> ok
<jjmiv> i only have a desktop
<rmg511> I only have six laptops :-D
<jjmiv> haha
 * waltman waves from mj and pleia2's wedding
<waltman> k, they're all married now
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> pleia2: wireshark is fixed \o/
<JonathanD> pleia2: I assume you did it personally so thanks.
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> but mergecap is broken now \o/
<lazyPower> o/ everyone
<JonathanD> hi lazyPower
<pleia2> JonathanD: haha
<InHisName> noonie everyone
<JonathanD> Heya.
<ChinnoDog> sup
<InHisName> Taxes done several days ago.  Sigh of relief.   Takin' a rest.
<adom> hope so, since its the 21st and taxes are due the 15th.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-22
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
<waltman> Utopic Unicorn!
<scottrigby> waltman :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-24
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<brill> good morning everyone
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> tahrs, unicorns, ...
<adom> Canadians...
<ChinnoDog> I am allergic to unicorns.
<SamuraiAlba> join Ubuntu-US-NJ
<SamuraiAlba> oops
<SamuraiAlba> I need caffeine
<pvl1> i has coffee
<SamuraiAlba> coffee awesomes
<MutantTurkey> waltman: does andy keep any sort of schedule of when he's at drexel?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Not that I know of, but he's around often. He's been up in the lab most of today.
<waltman> He's been up here more than his office the past week or two.
<waltman> he might try sending him an email if you want to chat
<MutantTurkey> yeah i just want to shoot shit nothing worthy of an email
<JonathanD> pleia2: a bunch of steam games that did not work for me pre 14.04 do now. Quite happy about that.
<pleia2> hooray
<JonathanD> pleia2: humble bundles also rock :D
<JonathanD> Except for the fact I have more games than I can ever play now... even on linux!
<pleia2> I only play console games anymore, even those I have little time for
<JonathanD> I think we only have consoles to watch netflix.
<waltman> JonathanD: it's because she's spending all her time making sure that you can play your games!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Yawn, Morning Again
<JonathanD> pleia2: ordering ubuntu DVDs should have the contribution option that you get when downloading.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Worst. Rube Goldberg. EVAH. But still strangely entertaining.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all, and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-25
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<TengokuNoIsan> rocking atm
<TengokuNoIsan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f74kd66pihjea8m/2015-04-21%2022.04.21.jpg?dl=0
<JonathanD> Cool.
<TengokuNoIsan> much rack.  I need IKEA lack tables
<JonathanD> heh
<TengokuNoIsan> Thinking an end table, and the $20 coffee table
<JonathanD> my servers are in a pile starting at the floor on an old compaq that's true purpose at this point is to keep the rest from getting water damage if it floods.
<JonathanD> With a couple in a stereo rack (which is at least a 19in)
<TengokuNoIsan> notbad.jpg
<TengokuNoIsan> dropping a Perc6 in the 860, and then giving it away to a guy from Reddit in FL
<TengokuNoIsan> Pent D 925, 2GB, 146GB 15K SAS
<JonathanD> I need to get rid of my crap.
<JonathanD> I'm only using the poweredge right now.
<JonathanD> I just have tons of VMs on it.
<TengokuNoIsan> what you have to sell?
<JonathanD> I don't know if it's worthy of sale anymore.
<JonathanD> There's 4 IBM servers, but those are PIII
<JonathanD> and a newer IBM, forget what it is, but it's a big light on resources.
<JonathanD> and a dl360
<JonathanD> needs a part though.
<JonathanD> I might have to scrap them at this point.
<JonathanD> I have a second poweredge I'm using as a storage server. Forgot about that.
<TengokuNoIsan> what part on the 360?
<JonathanD> a fan assembly.
<TengokuNoIsan> spex?
<JonathanD> One of the proc fans.
<JonathanD> I'll have to check when I'm home.
<TengokuNoIsan> :D
<JonathanD> Since I can't power it on without the fan :)
<TengokuNoIsan> Need a 2950 with 2 E5335s, 16GB, 3 146GB 15Ks and a Perc5?
<JonathanD> The poweredge is serving my needs pretty well.
<JonathanD> Runs 3 asterisk boxes, zenoss, a couple webservers, owncloud, and a squid proxy for everything to sit behind.
<JonathanD> and my firewall.
<TengokuNoIsan> In "Das Game Room" on Facebook, there is a gentleman by the name of Jason Griebau.
<JonathanD> (on the flip side if that box dies my network dies with it)
<TengokuNoIsan> He's selling for $200
<JonathanD> I shouldn't get any more hardware lol :)
<TengokuNoIsan> U know u want it
 * TengokuNoIsan pushes like a dealer
<JonathanD> Should have seen my wifes face when I brought home the storage server.
<JonathanD> I was walking to my car and it was literally sitting on the sidewalk next to it... older 4 bay poweredge tower.
<JonathanD> I had been thinking of buying a small NAS or sometihng.
<JonathanD> But it made such a sad little face I just had to take it in.
<TengokuNoIsan> awww
<JonathanD> The previous owner had smashed in the disks with a hammer so badly I had to hammer the disk trays back into workable shape myself.
<TengokuNoIsan> DAFUNQ?
<TengokuNoIsan> I had a guy toss a bunch of Dual E5335 Xeon IBM servers in the skip at the local recycling place.  He SNAPPED the dimmes, drilled the CPUs, and smashed _47_ 146GB SAS 15Ks
<TengokuNoIsan> s/dimmes/dimms
<JonathanD> I can see killing diksks
<JonathanD> that makes sense to me.
<JonathanD> but snapping the dimms?
<TengokuNoIsan> he even smashed the motherboards and QUAD GB intel NICs
<JonathanD> This proliant had a pair of FC cards in it.
<JonathanD> In working order.
<TengokuNoIsan> nice
<JonathanD> If I get around to it I'll wire it up to the vm server via those.
<JonathanD> Just because.
<JonathanD> (not like I need the throughput lol)
<JonathanD> Right now it's all iscsi.
<TengokuNoIsan> :D
<TengokuNoIsan> I need to get ready to head to $UNI and $TA
<JonathanD> I'm at the office for some special weekend crap :P
<TengokuNoIsan> I got a call this morning, DEMANDING I assist IT on Community day
<TengokuNoIsan> at 9AM
<TengokuNoIsan> That's wshen I TA...
<JonathanD> But community day is fun!?
<JonathanD> TengokuNoIsan: which uni?
<TengokuNoIsan> CCCNJ
<TengokuNoIsan> Of course, IT has shot my application down three years in a row :P
<JonathanD> Cool.
<TengokuNoIsan> bbiab
<waltman> JonathanD: nothing wrong with a little fixer-upper. I'm sure it just needed a little love.
<JonathanD> waltman: love by hammer.
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> and vise.
<waltman> tough love
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<waltman> Still, it could've been worse. It could've been this: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/22/man-puts-8-bullets-in-his-dell-tells-police-its-worth-the-ticket/
<JonathanD> Hah, I saw that.
<JonathanD> Poor dell :P
<SamuraiAlba> @Uni
<SamuraiAlba> :D
<SamuraiAlba> Multiple nicks ;)
<JonathanD> Hah.
<SamuraiAlba> I need rack mounts
<waltman> pleia2: The Penn Band just adopted one of these at the Philadelphia Zoo. It really needs to have an Ubuntu version named after it!
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coquerel%27s_sifaka
<waltman> comely coquerel's sifaka?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-26
<pleia2> waltman: lemurs <3
<TengokuNoIsan> mornin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-25
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<jackson> morn
<Pennth> Is there a new release GTG tonight?
<icey> Pennth: 16.04 came out on Thursday
 * Pennth is running late. Oops. 
<Pennth> But there was still none mentioned on the web page, so did it happen?
<jedijf> no parties
<jedijf> maybe next release, as we prefer halloween it seems
<jedijf> i did 3 upgrades over the weekend - all went well, even the lts to lts on a netbook - atom proc
<rmg51> I haven't gotten the notice yet for a new version
<rmg51> but I do have the ISO's
<rmg51> reboot time
<rmg51> back shortly
<jthan> IF YOU WISH UPON A STAR
<rmg51> jthan: will disappear
<jthan> Well, probably enough people are wishing
<jthan> but
<rmg51> your still here :-(
<jthan> It takes a long, long time to make greatness go away
<paden> But if you're so great, why does r00t^2 have to explain things to you 10+ times?
<paden> That's right! !rekt!
<jthan> Nah.
<lazyPower> jthan - tough crowd eh?
<jthan> lazyPower: you should see my other channels.
<lazyPower> oi
<jedijf> CoC saves
<jedijf> remember youth games? this is 'base'
<jedijf> if i didn't know better, i'd think he was baiting paden for a kicking....
<jthan> Lol. No.
<jthan> He need not be baited
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-26
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> icey: are you on a boat?
<jthan> GILLIGAN!
<ChinnoDog> Who are you calling a Gilligan?
<jthan> You're a Gilligan
<ChinnoDog> I am not stranded on an island. yet.
<jthan> Gilligan took many tours prior to being stuck on an island.
<penth> The Xenial Xerus desktop upgrade is set to begin
<waltman> penth: godspeed!
<waltman> And so it begins…
<rmg51> still waiting
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-30
<waltman> ruh roh!
<princedimond> i already moved my unity bar to the bottom when installed it the day it came out XD ive been waiting for that feature for the 6 years or so people have been begging for it haha
<penth> Back. xchat package name changed without a transitional, so that sucked a little, and I have a problem with warnings about a missing icon theme that I'm not using. Other than that, pretty seamless so far.
<ChinnoDog> You made it! Not sure when I am upgrading. Expecting everything to break. Will need to be preceeded with backup or btrfs snapshot.
<princedimond> wb ^_^ and glad u made it safely
<penth> was no big thing :) But I have a presentation to do on 5/9 so I'm not upgrading the laptop until after
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> USB detection on Ubuntu is so fast but on Windows it is so sloooow
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Looks like bionic beaver isn't quite ready yet :(
<waltman> Soon though, afaict
<pleia2> they've had to do some respins for some critical things (typical)
<pleia2> hopefully soon :)
<waltman> what's a respin?
<waltman> I'm having a sudden hankering for a beaver tail. Sadly Ottawa's too long of a drive.
<pleia2> D:
<waltman> Do ou know what they are? They're basically flat funnel cakes that they add various toppings to.
<pleia2> oh ok
<waltman> They're in the delicious fried sweet dough family.
<pleia2> the flat kind ("fried dough") is all I knew about before I moved to PA
<pleia2> it's all we had up in Maine, and upstate NY
<pleia2> funnel cakes were fancy new things to me!
<waltman> Ah! They call them beaver tails in Canada. Because Canada.
<pleia2> heh, indeed :)
<pleia2> waltman: released!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-27
<waltman> yay!
<swift110> hey all
<waltman> I'm thinking I might wait a few days before I upgrade.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> One of these rounds I'll remember that you need the -d flag to do-release-upgrade even if going from semiannual to LTS
<waltman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10 # OK, guess I'm waiting a bit.
<waltman> I thought for prior releases it prompted me when the new release was available.
<waltman> So as that page says, they're waiting a few days before they open up 17.10 to 18.04. I guess I can wait.
<waltman> Let the early adopters find the bugs!
<waltman> I already went through the switch back to gnome for 17.10, so hopefully that's the biggest change.
<pleia2> yeah, they do try to land the big changes in the release before the LTS to work out the biggest bugs on the smaller community of people who use the 6 month releases
<waltman> Nod. But I think I can wait a few more days for the bugs to get worked out.
<waltman> Have you updated yet?
<pleia2> no, I'm flying to Copenhagen tomorrow for a conference, history shows it's best not to upgrade 2 days before big int'l trip ;)
<waltman> Q: When are you *not* 2 days befor a big int'l trip? :)
<pleia2> it is a problem
<Pennth> holy wtf? I'm already in the middle of an update!
<Pennth> (from 17.10)
<Pennth> Also, if you lock your GUI during the upgrade you may not be able to get back in, but you can still get into a plain shell and 'tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log' to monitor progress
<Pennth> Think I'll switch the little stream to a fresh install of https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-final-release/ minimal because it really doesn't have space for an upgrade
<waltman> Pennth: I think the issue is mainly in prompting you to do the upgrade
<waltman> what's the "little stream"?
<waltman> I think I'll wait at least until Pennth finishes updating :)
<ChinnoDog> How do you submit ideas for Ubuntu release names? I found the wiki page but it is marked immutable.
<waltman> C should be Crabby Crab
<Pennth> I have a desktop again, have to do more testing after I finish my hoagie. :)
<waltman> What kind of hoagie goes well with an ubuntu install?
<Pennth> waltman, the 11" HP stream notebook, the blue one, that stopped being my daily carry when I got the i7
<waltman> ah
<Pennth> Also, a Wawa italian with pepperoni, spinach and tomato
<waltman> a bold choice!
<Pennth> ChinnoDog, I've seen contests/open recommendations announced on OMGUbuntu. IIRC, they happen about four months before the next release is due
<waltman> Today I opted for the Wegmans oriental salad mix thingy that had been sitting in my fridge all week.
<waltman> So there's still hope for Despicable Dingo?
<Pennth> Any salad that sits more than a day in the fridge is a bold choice too
<waltman> Well, it's all wrapped up. Its good-until date was May 2.
<waltman> It was all cruchy cabbage stuff so I guess it keeps longer?
<Pennth> Yeah, dingos are endangered, so for sure.
<waltman> Deceitful Dodo?
<Pennth> Can't already be extinct, or next one would be Crunchy Coelocanth
<waltman> Coelacanths aren't extinct!
<ChinnoDog> Yea. They are alive and kicking.
<ChinnoDog> ... so to speak
<Pennth> OIC. Since there are only two species of coelacanth and both are threatened, it is the most endangered order of animals in the world. The West Indian Ocean coelacanth is a critically endangered species.
<Pennth> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coelacanth
<Pennth> Well, I know my vote for 18.10 then :)
<ChinnoDog> I bet there is room on pleia2's shelf for a stuffed coelacanth.
<Pennth> Coelacanths were thought to have become extinct in the Late Cretaceous, around 66 million years ago, but were rediscovered in 1938 off the coast of South Africa
<waltman> I think they're just hard to find because they live in the deep ocean
<ChinnoDog> Not sure how they can be rediscovered in 1938. I remember reading about the cooelacanth in dinosaur books when I was a kid.
<Pennth> Like most things, thought missing or dead until found
<pleia2> there is no contest or feedback for release names, that's all Mark
<pleia2> the wiki page is just immutable if you aren't in the launchpad group that grants edit access
<waltman> ChinnoDog: They knew about them from fossils and assumed they'd been dead for millions of years.
<Pennth> So I guess the OMG Ubuntu pages were just for "whatchawant"
<pleia2> (too much spam having it open like a proper wiki)
<pleia2> Pennth: yeah, and there are wallpaper contests
<ChinnoDog> waltman: My books were much more recent than 1938 though. The world must not have noticed they were still alive until much later.
<waltman> It was pretty famous that they found them
<Pennth> Well, I have 18.04 running, still with Unity and my 2x2 workspace switcher as before, but with the new files app
<waltman> Wait, you still have a 2x2 switcher?
<Pennth> totem opens pretty speedily but is using 4g memory :p
<waltman> Did you have to install anything to get that?
<waltman> I went from 2x2 to 1xn in the 17.10 update and I'm still a little unhappy about that.
<Pennth> waltman, I somehow managed to keep unity without it getting zilla-stomped by gnome
<waltman> huh!
<Pennth> Yeah, been that way since I installed artful
<waltman> My unity got trashed.
<Pennth> s/4g memory/25% of cpu/
<r00t^2> waltman: have you tried ctrl-alt-shift-dwn?
<r00t^2> gnome3 by default uses dynamic virtual desktops
<r00t^2> (ctrl-alt-up/dwn to switch between them)
<waltman> what does ctrl-alt-shift-down do?
<waltman> The problem with ctrl-alt-up/down is that it doesn't scale well beyond 2 or 3 desktops.
<waltman> Also gnome likes to helpfully dynamically add and remove virtual desktops. If I have chrome on 2, close it, and leave that desktop, it moves desktops 3-n up to 2-n-1
<r00t^2> i'd say it does; you can just hold down ctrl-alt and hit up/down to flip between them. but if you like having an overview, you can hit the special key (usually the "windows" key) and then you have a nice little preview on the right side
<waltman> Bah. I know what my setup is. I'd like a faster way to switch between them.
<waltman> And I'd like them to stay where I put them, dammit.
<r00t^2> which you haven't specified what you'd like to *do*
<r00t^2> but also,
<r00t^2> you can set static virtual desktops with gnome-tweak-tools.
<r00t^2> err, renamed to gnome-tweaks in newer releases, it seems
<r00t^2> on arch, anyways
<waltman> I typically have 1) terminal and other stuff, 2) chrome, 3) another terminal, 4) slack
<r00t^2> yeah. you can set that to be static.
<waltman> But then if I want to, say, run matlab on 5, I can't do that with static.
<waltman> at least on 2x2 I could get from slack back to 1 in 2 steps instead of 3.
<r00t^2> well, you can just increase the number of virtual desktops, then.
<waltman> I went through all this when I installed 17.10. I'm used to its quirks. Doesn't mean I *like* them.
<waltman> Yes, I know how it works, thanks.
<waltman> Can it give me 2x2 again? It seemed not.
<waltman> Can I switch to them by number like I can on macOS?
<r00t^2> as for switching from like, the task bar or whatever it's called, that should be a bundled gnome extension
<r00t^2> included as part of gnome
<r00t^2> you can bind your own custom shortcuts.
<waltman> I assume I need the mouse for that? Way less useful than keyboad control.
<r00t^2> ^^^
<r00t^2> https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/KeyboardShortcuts
<waltman> Thanks. What's the Super key?
<waltman> Ah, it seems to be my Mac Cmd key
<Pennth> The trouble (imho but I'm not alone) is that the dynamic desktops are vertical-only
<Pennth> Found my first glitch in 18.04. Bluetooth headphones connect but are not being used for sound, not listed in sound profile
<waltman> yeah, the default behavior with dynamic desktops leaves a lot to be desired. I mean, it's great you can tweak it, but I wish they'd put more effort into making the default behavior less hateful.
<jthan> "hateful?"
<jthan> Pennth: I had the same issue on Arch with a recent update.  You might try connecting them before launching any applications after a fresh login, then launch spotify/firefox/whatever and see if they show up
<jthan> I don't think it's Ubuntu specific, though
<waltman> jthan: Well, hateful to *me* :)
<Pennth> jthan, good to know. I'll do more testing when I get home from work
<Pennth> And if you've been used to having 2x2 workspaces for 20 years, then suddenly going 1xN without even the benefit of atarispace is definitely a PITA
<Pennth> for years I had (0,0) Job and browsing; (0,1) Music; (1,0) Programming; (1,1) Games.
<waltman> also there are at least 2 different levels of hacking it -- ubuntu, gnome hacks, and I think some third deeper way
<waltman> On my mac they go across, but it doesn't matter because I can easily switch between them with ctrl-1, ctrl-2, etc.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
